# BC Northern Lights Producer Grow #2



## ancap (Mar 24, 2010)

This is grow #2 for me in my BC Northern Lights Producer where I will once again be growing the famous Northern Lights strain feminized. I chose this strain because of its forgiving nature, high yield and good quality. One of the best overall strains in my opinion.

You can check out my first grow by clicking here. To summarize... I love the Producer which makes everything simple. It is extremely well built, and the guys at BC Northern Lights are very helpful. Unfortunately, I allowed my plants to veg way too long on my first grow which caused half of my potential yield to burn up in the lights when they were flowering. I also lost some bud to mold. On 8 healthy plants I yielded 4.5 oz dry. My goal on my second grow is 1 oz per plant. 

I have 13 healthy seedlings born on March 16th. Here are some pictures...

*Day 8 *


----------



## ancap (Mar 27, 2010)

*Day 11*

Finally filled my res and I'm using full week 1 nutes at about 250ppm following the BCNL schedule. Since my airstones don't create enough mist coverage for all 13 plants, I am rotating each plant about twice per day.


----------



## stillcantroll (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks good so far man! Can I ask why you chose seedlings, and chose not to fill it to capacity? I hope you nail the veg time this round  All in all, 4.5 on only 8 plants for a first attempt is pretty good bro!


----------



## ancap (Mar 28, 2010)

Good questions... 

1. I would eventually like to house a mother plant for clones, but I am a one man show currently and I am planning on spending a couple months in California this summer (after this grow). I would have no one to watch over my mother, and even if I did, I'd rather leave my house behind knowing that it is "clean". 

2. I purchased 20 Nirvana Feminized seeds and attempted to germinate all of them, but only 13 successfully sprouted. To be fair, I accidentally left one seed behind in the bag, so it was really a 13 out of 19 success rate. Next time, I'll purchase 25 seeds. I thought my success rate would be better.

I think I'll get the veg time right this round. Last time I let the plants veg for about 35 days before switching them over. This time, I'm shooting for about 25 days. We'll see when I get to that point. If I veg them slightly too short, that's probably a good thing. That means I'll have it down perfect for my future grows... at least for this strain.


----------



## AARONCAHILL (Mar 28, 2010)

great stuff ancap im after been glued to my computer looking at ur grows.im doing northen lights meself had height issues with one of my plants but i had well more height in my closet than you had in yours.im not sure if your even gona get this message but if you do give us a shout back .plus im glad to see your going for northen lights again.you must have enjoyed the toke of it good man


----------



## ancap (Mar 28, 2010)

AARONCAHILL said:


> great stuff ancap im after been glued to my computer looking at ur grows.im doing northen lights meself had height issues with one of my plants but i had well more height in my closet than you had in yours.im not sure if your even gona get this message but if you do give us a shout back .plus im glad to see your going for northen lights again.you must have enjoyed the toke of it good man


Right on bro, thanks for checking out my grow. Northern Lights is a good strain. I'll start experimenting with other grows once I get this whole process down. Still learning...


----------



## smacc46 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lookin good ancap...where u gonna be at in cali...if u dont mind me asking...but so far so good...and i know the air stones dont mist that well but maybe throw a few extra gallons of water in there and that might help thats what i did my secone grow and i got all my roots hittin the water by the 2nd week atter that you can just go bacc to 10 gal a week...just a thought...im on week 7 thinkin about choppin them down after week 8. i have been told that KB is a 9 week strain...but i went over last time and it cost me so this time i might just be on the safe side..then exploded in the last week that overdirve seems to have done the trick...


----------



## ancap (Mar 30, 2010)

smacc46 said:


> Lookin good ancap...where u gonna be at in cali...if u dont mind me asking...but so far so good...and i know the air stones dont mist that well but maybe throw a few extra gallons of water in there and that might help thats what i did my secone grow and i got all my roots hittin the water by the 2nd week atter that you can just go bacc to 10 gal a week...


I'm going to be out in LA. You in that area?

I added some airstones (about to post more pics), but I'm not real happy with the ones I just bought. They aren't as long as the others so it's harder to get coverage under two pots. I think I'll add some water like you suggested.


----------



## ancap (Mar 30, 2010)

*Day 14*

As you can see, I modified the box slightly to accomodate another airline that feeds two new airstones. I got the idea from Smokedup12. What you can't see is the extra hole I drilled in the front to feed into the res. I also just kicked on one of the 400 Watt mh lights. Tomorrow I'll throw on both.


----------



## ancap (Apr 1, 2010)

*Day 16*

I am currently feeding at levels under week two strength. This strain doesn't seem to need the amount of nutes that other growers are feeding their plants. In fact, I started to get nute burn on my last grow when my ppm was at 580 on day 18 from seed. I was told from someone else (a reputable source) that I should be at 800ppm by that point. It wasn't until I scaled back my ppm levels by about 40% that things leveled out. I'm glad I didn't dose more. 

Here's where I'm at now...

18 hours light with two 400 Watt MH, a 125 Watt daylight CFL, and my T-5's. 

430 ppm (number includes 130 ppm from my tap water). My res probably has about 10-11 gallons instead of 9. 

5.8 pH

One thing I've noticed that was interesting was this strain's tolerance of high heat levels. I intentionally allowed the heat to rise in the box to measure the tolerance level and found that they were doing consistently well in 86-87 degree temps. It wasn't until I sustained 89 degrees that I noticed a little burning on one leaf. I've since turned my AC unit on and the box temp is around 79 now. This info is good to know so that I can feel comfortable leaving the AC off in the morning until about noon (as long as the weather is nice). Saves a little $$$.


----------



## ancap (Apr 3, 2010)

*Day 18*

On my last grow right around this time I started having problems with light green splotches forming on the leaves, starting in the middle bottom of the new growth and working its way out. As it grew, the leaf color became even more of a neon green. My total ppm was around 580 at that time. Here's what it looked like on my grow last October...








I reduced the total ppm to around 320 and it started to turn around. I bring this up because the same thing started to happened again (to a lesser extent) on this new grow on about the same day as last time. I think this is because day 18 is right about when the roots are starting to hit the water. My current nutrient ppm (less my tap water ppm) is 330 and the pH is 5.8.

Here are some pictures of my current grow taken today. With the extra airstones, everything is growing fairly uniform. There are a couple that seem to be a little behind, but not too bad. 





















On average, my roots seem to be in much better shape on day 18 of this grow than on day 18 of my last grow. The extra airstones, line and pump cost me about $20 and took 30 minutes to install. I recommend anyone with this type of box to make a similar modification.


----------



## stillcantroll (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking great buddy. Here's me crossing my fingers for a nice even canopy with those seedlings! 

Have you ever thought about LSTing the more vigorous seedlings, and placing them near spaces that arent being used? I figure a few are bound to grow faster than others, that might allow you to get a bit more to your final yield, taking advantage of that free space. Just a thought. I'm looking at airpumps as well... the one I'm looking at at the hydro store powers an extra 4, let me know what you think of this one. 

I wish there was a meter to measure oxygen levels in the water!


----------



## smacc46 (Apr 4, 2010)

lookin good and I am with you on saving money...i didnt have to run my ac at when they were in my producer...and im not running it at all now....i changed the time on my producer so my veg runs from 6pm to 12 pm the next day....so running threw the night will all the weather to do the cooling...and when i flip to 12/12 it will run from 9pm to 9 am. just a thought...because its been cool enough so im takin advantage....i wanna try a grow from seed just to see how it turns out....


----------



## big daddy cane (Apr 4, 2010)

looks great im really learning my unit by reading your posts thank u.i live n california and have access to healthy clones during week one of veg what should my ppm read,i use nukes recommended by bcnl and what lighting should i use for week one 125cl and one 400ml.thanks u alot


----------



## ancap (Apr 4, 2010)

stillcantroll said:


> Looking great buddy. Here's me crossing my fingers for a nice even canopy with those seedlings!
> 
> Have you ever thought about LSTing the more vigorous seedlings, and placing them near spaces that arent being used?


No, I'm a little wary of experimenting on my second grow. Maybe next time. What has been your experience with LSTing in this box?


----------



## ancap (Apr 4, 2010)

smacc46 said:


> lookin good and I am with you on saving money...i didnt have to run my ac at when they were in my producer...and im not running it at all now....i changed the time on my producer so my veg runs from 6pm to 12 pm the next day....so running threw the night will all the weather to do the cooling...and when i flip to 12/12 it will run from 9pm to 9 am. just a thought...because its been cool enough so im takin advantage....i wanna try a grow from seed just to see how it turns out....


It's a really good idea that I've been contemplating. I may do 6pm to 6am just so I have a few extra hours to work on things in the evening.


----------



## ancap (Apr 4, 2010)

big daddy cane said:


> looks great im really learning my unit by reading your posts thank u.i live n california and have access to healthy clones during week one of veg what should my ppm read,i use nukes recommended by bcnl and what lighting should i use for week one 125cl and one 400ml.thanks u alot


I'm not going to be too much help for you because I've only grown from seed. My advice would be to give your clones some amount of time to adjust to the lights. Start with the CFL and then add one 400 Watt MH light. If they are responding well, add the other 400 Watt. 

I keep my ppm light in veg around 300-400 which is what my plants like, but that could be the strain. Always start low and increase. If you see any stress or burning, just pull back.


----------



## smacc46 (Apr 5, 2010)

big daddy cane said:


> looks great im really learning my unit by reading your posts thank u.i live n california and have access to healthy clones during week one of veg what should my ppm read,i use nukes recommended by bcnl and what lighting should i use for week one 125cl and one 400ml.thanks u alot


Man i thought i posted this a little earlier....but i would keep it pretty low...i dont even follow the nute chart any more...for the first few weeks all i use is bloom A and B and vood juice...and a little bit of rhino skin...works just fine for me and saves money...for the first few days i only use the 125 and then 2nd week u turn on all the lights sometimes after about 4 or 5 days...just pay close attention that first day...and if they are ok they u should be good to go...but alot depends on the clones im only on my 3rd grow...but thats what I did the last 2 times and seems to be working great...let me know if u start up a journal...


----------



## ancap (Apr 5, 2010)

*Day 20*

This grow is about 3 days ahead of where it was this time last grow in terms of vertical growth and root growth. Everything looks bushy and healthy, and I might have a nice even canopy this time around. On my last grow, I started flowering on day 32 from seed when the tallest plant was nearing 12" tall. This time around I will begin flowering tomorrow on day 21 when my tallest plant is about 6" tall. These guys have another 10 hours of veg left from the time the pictures below were taken...

I started by hand watering and only went through one week in the res with these plants in veg. I've been feeding with...

Sensi Grow A and B
Voodoo Juice 
B-52
Sensizym
Piranha Powder
Tarantula Powder

300 nutrient ppm
5.5 pH


----------



## big daddy cane (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks alot,i also learned from u to cover the cubes with foil and to add extra airstones to my unit simple but effective thanks.medical dispensiries are on every corner here n sacramento so clones r plentiful which strain would u recommend?indica or sativa.also i read that u should top your plants what week n bloom should i do this in? thank u alot.


----------



## ancap (Apr 6, 2010)

big daddy cane said:


> thanks alot,i also learned from u to cover the cubes with foil and to add extra airstones to my unit simple but effective thanks.medical dispensiries are on every corner here n sacramento so clones r plentiful which strain would u recommend?indica or sativa.also i read that u should top your plants what week n bloom should i do this in? thank u alot.


I'd pick an indica for these boxes. You ideally want something short and bushy, not tall and lanky like a sativa. I've been growing Northern Lights and I am quite happy with the strain. I haven't tried topping yet. Just trying to master the basic process before experimenting.


----------



## ancap (Apr 6, 2010)

*Flowering Day 1*

Plants are around 6" tall. Nutrient ppm is at 540 following the flowering week one schedule from BCNL. Running the box from 5pm to 5am.


----------



## smacc46 (Apr 6, 2010)

now the fun begins...


----------



## ancap (Apr 9, 2010)

*Day 4 Flowering*

Not much new to report. Nutrient ppm is 480, though they would probably like more. pH is 5.8


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks great! I've had good success with Producers, cropping out 2 Lbs per harvest. The added air pump is a great idea. You should also add one more thing to your box to really help your roots.. Liquid H2O2. Get the 29% strength and add 35ml every 3 days. Your roots will be super white, and as they grow and somewhat "sag" under their nets and get all tangled among the other plants, it'll provide oxygen to the dead spots the airstones still miss a little bit.

The last photos where you had your res filled with water showing the roots under the pots -- you need to add 1" of water to that. You want water almost touching the bottom of the nets, but about 1/2" back from that. It'll help you get more roots out the sides of the nets rather than just from the bottom of them.

Other than that, good luck, stick with Indicas, and dont really bother topping the plants, the canopy will be super full already. You shouldnt have to do any leaf trimming either since you have the upgraded flouros under the plants.


----------



## ancap (Apr 10, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> You should also add one more thing to your box to really help your roots.. Liquid H2O2. Get the 29% strength and add 35ml every 3 days. Your roots will be super white, and as they grow and somewhat "sag" under their nets and get all tangled among the other plants, it'll provide oxygen to the dead spots the airstones still miss a little bit.


Thanks for the thoughts. H202 would kill my beneficial bacteria unfortunately, so that is a product not in my arsenal. 



researchkitty said:


> The last photos where you had your res filled with water showing the roots under the pots -- you need to add 1" of water to that. You want water almost touching the bottom of the nets, but about 1/2" back from that. It'll help you get more roots out the sides of the nets rather than just from the bottom of them.


Good thought. I have raised the water level since that last post, but I'll continue to keep an eye on that to see if bumping it up even more would help those roots stretch. 



researchkitty said:


> Other than that, good luck, stick with Indicas, and dont really bother topping the plants, the canopy will be super full already. You shouldnt have to do any leaf trimming either since you have the upgraded flouros under the plants.


Indicas for sure. I'm torn about trimming though. On my last grow I added the t-5's on day 10 of flower. Granted, the plants in that grow were way bigger at that time, and the lights were added 10 days late. However, I still ended up with a ton of dead end branches and stringy, worthless popcorn buds. I am really considering trimming off at least those bottom branches to focus more growth on the top and to clear up some room in the box. 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ancap (Apr 12, 2010)

*Day 7 Flowering*

Everything is looking good. I've only seen about 3" of vertical growth in the past week. This is probably from the veg to flower transition. I'm debating trimming off the lower branches since my plants last time had tons of useless growth.


----------



## ancap (Apr 15, 2010)

*Day 10 Flowering* 

Plants are growing (2" in three days). I'm trying to tuck some of the bigger fan leaves under the smaller bud sites as much as possible to encourage growth of those sites. The nutrient ppm is around 600. The pH is 5.6.


----------



## ancap (Apr 19, 2010)

*Day 14 Flowering*

Plants have grown 4-6 inches in the last four days. My tallest plant is 17 inches tall (hard to tell from picture). Nutrient ppm has fallen to around 500. pH has been around 5.3 and I've been struggling to keep it from falling further (I don't have pH up). I have a tank of co2, but I'm going to hold off for another week. The plants have already tripled in height since beginning flower and I have at least another week of stretch.


----------



## Bigbux (Apr 22, 2010)

I am new to this site but eternally grateful for all of the info on these grow-boxes. I've been reading these grow0journals non-stop for a week now. I plan on ordering the producer in the next week and will try to keep my own journal or at least a good review of the box as I believe we are vital in helping others make very important and costly decisions that may dramatically impact their financial, medicinal, and legal future(both negatively and positively).


----------



## ancap (Apr 22, 2010)

Bigbux said:


> I am new to this site but eternally grateful for all of the info on these grow-boxes. I've been reading these grow0journals non-stop for a week now. I plan on ordering the producer in the next week and will try to keep my own journal or at least a good review of the box as I believe we are vital in helping others make very important and costly decisions that may dramatically impact their financial, medicinal, and legal future(both negatively and positively).


Thanks for reading up and commenting. The biggest negative of these boxes is the upfront cost. However, if you have money to invest, what you will be getting is a blend of one of the stealthiest and efficient grow boxes on the market. I really messed up my first grow and it still grossed me 35% of my initial investment. I will come out ahead on my second grow.


----------



## Bigbux (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I read your first journal and am looking forward to see what happens this time. I'm about to order the Producer. Do you have any advice or suggestions for how to get the best deal when I order? I live in Michigan and they want to charge me $375 for shipping. I'm paying 3,500 for the box with 2 cycles of Silver nutrient pack but i think I'm goin to ask for a year's worth. The guy sounded like he was going to throw in some extras. Did you get a discount or freebies? They gotta do something for me spending that kind of yim. Also, they say it will arrive in 5 business days. Is this accurate? And, is it wise to get sent to your house(or apartment in this case)? And, can you track it so you know exactly what day it's coming? My apartment is usually around 70 to 74 degrees That should be good, right? And finally, is the smell going to have to be masked at an apartment? Even though its legal for me to grow in Mich(medical card), I still don't want to offend or alert up-tight neighbors. I REALLY appreciate your input and sorry for so many questions!!


----------



## Bigbux (Apr 22, 2010)

My limit is 12 plants. Csn I train them to take up the wholebox so as to not lose any yield?


----------



## rik (Apr 22, 2010)

bigbux man you can order a 12 site lid for the res that would solve you 12 limit.look neater aswell


----------



## ancap (Apr 22, 2010)

*Day 17 Flowering*

I selectively trimmed some whispy looking lower branches last night that I didn't think would produce good bud. Even still, the chopping didn't slow down the virtical growth at nearly 1.25 inches a day. I've got about 12 inches until hitting the glass at the top. Today is the first day I noticed the first sign of significant flower development. On my last grow, I noticed this on day 16. Trying to keep pH between 5.6 and 5.8. Nutrient ppm is just over 1000. They are really liking the increase in nutes.


----------



## ancap (Apr 22, 2010)

Bigbux, 

I doubt you are going to get a ton of freebees, but they will work with you on some smaller stuff. They might throw in some nutes or something along those lines. 5 days transit sounds about right. $375 is about as good as it's going to get shipping something that size internationally. I don't think there would be much issue shipping directly to your house unless you want to avoid any questions from your neighbors. If you can pick it up and personally deliver it to your house, you might save some money and be more discreet. With 12 plants, you will probably lose yield compared to having 18, however you will make up some yield with the extra space.


----------



## stillcantroll (Apr 23, 2010)

Lookin good man!! I'm just about to trim some of my ladies down as well but have no idea what i'm doing. Can't wait to see those things bud out!


----------



## ancap (Apr 23, 2010)

stillcantroll said:


> Lookin good man!! I'm just about to trim some of my ladies down as well but have no idea what i'm doing. Can't wait to see those things bud out!


I really was not a confident trimmer either, but I definitely examined each branch before chopping. Some of my lowest branches were able to find some light and the bud sites look worthy enough to keep around.


----------



## ancap (Apr 25, 2010)

*Day 20 Flowering*

Plants are continuing to grow at a phenominal rate of almost exactly 1 inch per day. Flowers are really taking shape as you can see in the pictures. My tallest plant is about 26" tall and has about 7" of clearance before hitting the top. I'm not too worried about the couple tall girls as I can bend them out of harms way if need be. I still have not introduced co2 as I do not need these things getting out of control, height wise. I think most of the bud sites that I left will produce something substantial. There are a couple sites that I'm still iffy about. My smallest plant doesn't really have any other branches besides her main cola that looks like it will yield much, but I'm afraid of stripping every branch off her for fear of shock. Chime in if anyone has thoughts on that.


----------



## ancap (Apr 28, 2010)

*Day 23 Flowering*

I wish I could make these girls stop growing. I switched to 12/12 when they were 5.5 inches tall. Now they are nearing five times that height and still growing well over an inch a day. Who the hell ever said they only double or triple growth from veg to flower?! My nutrient ppm is around 1150 currently on week four flowering cycle. Buds are beginning to look nice.


----------



## ancap (May 1, 2010)

*Day 26 Flowering*

Still no significant sign that growth is slowing down. I have about 4-7 inches of clearance (depending on the plant) before hitting the top glass. I've had to LST two plants as you can see in my blue tinted photos (sorry bout that). Nutrient ppm is about 1300 from my Advanced Nutrient regimine, though these plants could afford to be pushed more. Buds are looking nice... we'll see.


----------



## ancap (May 5, 2010)

*Day 30 Flowering*

My plants have finally stopped growing vertically (after nearly 28 days). Now lets hope they start really growing horizontally to make some fat buds! The total nutrient ppm is right around 1350 right now which is pushing them to the verge of nute burn. I tried to begin co2 yesterday, but my regulator is messed up. I am waiting on BCNL to send me a new one which should arrive in about 5 days. Since I have a tank though, I've been releasing some co2 into the box manually, in a completely unscientific manner... lol. Here are some new pictures...


Left






Right


----------



## AmbitiousStoner (May 7, 2010)

Just curious...did you have any problems maintaining humidity levels in the clone dome? 

I, too, have the BCNL Producer, and am about to harvest my second grow (I totally screwed up my first grow and killed 'em all.) The first time around, I couldn't keep decent humidity levels in the clone dome and it took forever for the seeds to sprout. Second time 'round, I purchased an electronic humidifier (battery operated) and placed it in the dome - worked perfectly. 

Also, to combat the smell while growing - Rubbermaid makes fragrance cassettes for their dispensers. The dispenser is battery operated and blows air directly on the fragrance gel, which spreads the scent throught the room. Rather that buying a dispenser (which is a lil expensive and poorly made), I simply perched the gel cassette in one of the rear covers so the fan blows directly on it. My room always smells like citrus.


----------



## Romeo8 (May 7, 2010)

I've got the same girls. One thing you can do is look into the cfl's that actually are bulbs that are odor eaters. They provide more lumens and then help the odor too. You can make a real cheap active carbon scrubber too. Walmart carries this in their fish area.


----------



## 85kryptonite (May 9, 2010)

hey the reservoir can be lifted right? Cuz I was thinking that since it probably does, that when you first start growing and the plants are small....you should lift the reservoir and put something underneath it so that it stays propped up, making the smaller plants be closer to the light so that this causes less stretching, then as they grow taller just take away the prop that is underneath the res?


----------



## ancap (May 10, 2010)

AmbitiousStoner said:


> Just curious...did you have any problems maintaining humidity levels in the clone dome?
> 
> 
> Also, to combat the smell while growing - Rubbermaid makes fragrance cassettes for their dispensers.


 

My sprout rate was not so great this time around, 13 out of 19. Not sure if that had to do with the clone dome or not. 

The carbon filter removes all the smell for me.


----------



## ancap (May 10, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> hey the reservoir can be lifted right? Cuz I was thinking that since it probably does, that when you first start growing and the plants are small....you should lift the reservoir and put something underneath it so that it stays propped up, making the smaller plants be closer to the light so that this causes less stretching, then as they grow taller just take away the prop that is underneath the res?


This sounds like a good idea, but I don't know how realistic it is to maneuver that resevior with all the weight of the water inside, unless you had a wet vac to suck out the water that the pump doesn't reach. I'd have to think about this one...


----------



## ancap (May 10, 2010)

*Day 34 Flowering*

Flowers are getting bigger. My co2 regulator is on the way from BCNL, so I should still be able to at least get a late start.


----------



## nlblue (May 10, 2010)

really nice grow to watch. NLBLUE=Northern Lights Blue so naturally i gotta watch this thru. Great job thus far!


----------



## ancap (May 10, 2010)

nlblue said:


> really nice grow to watch. NLBLUE=Northern Lights Blue so naturally i gotta watch this thru. Great job thus far!


Sweet! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Promitius (May 10, 2010)

trim the lower leaves.


----------



## 85kryptonite (May 10, 2010)

well i mean to put something underneath it before you even start the grow then, so that it will be all ready propped up before you put water in and the plants, then when the plants get bigger just wait to end up lowering the res back down for when its time to change the water......im just not sure exactly what it is that you could put underneath the res to prop it up. but yeah man your buds are lookin real good, forming real nice and big


----------



## Romeo8 (May 11, 2010)

While you wait for your CO2 you can make your own. take a 2lt and put 5 teaspoons of sugar with 4 cups of warm water. then add a brewer's yeast tablet to the mixture. its good for a week's worth of CO2.


----------



## 85kryptonite (May 11, 2010)

have you had any problems with the producer since you had it that youve had to make any changes to or anything? have you had to buy anything of your own to make the grows better? and do you live in a house or an apartment ancap?


----------



## ancap (May 12, 2010)

I have not had any major problems with the setup. Any problems I've had have been minor (damage to a light brace in shipping, faulty filter, faulty co2 regulator), all which the company has quickly taken care of for me. The only thing I've modified on the Producer is to add an additional airpump which is easy and can be done with no special tools. I think this has increased the productivity of the Producer. I live in a house. 

I have heard about that Romeo, but I am so close to getting that regulator now that I'll just wait it out. In the mean time, Im still opening the door and shooting some co2 in manually.


----------



## bigv1976 (May 12, 2010)

did you ever top these? also busmaster will help reduce the vertical growth.


----------



## ancap (May 12, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> did you ever top these? also busmaster will help reduce the vertical growth.


Nope, just let them grow a single cola. Not sure how topping would work in this setup if it were full, to be honest. It gets kinda crammed in there.


----------



## ancap (May 14, 2010)

*Day 39 Flowering*

Finally have my new co2 regulator and everything is hooked up for the final 2.5 weeks. This is my first week using Overdrive by Advanced Nutrients. My nute ppm is about 1250, which is a little on the high side potentially. I'll be adding water throughout this week to dilute that.


----------



## PDN247 (May 14, 2010)

lookin good, keep it up


----------



## mrbill (May 14, 2010)

Looking Good Ancap! Nice grow. As a proud owner of a NL Bloombox myself. I've found, at least in my case, I get bigger buds and bushier plants by limiting the total plants in the tub. When I tried utilizing all the netpots the plants tend to grow straight up - as your experiencing - rather than out. It seems to me it's just too crowded for all those plants. I'm currently in the mist of a C99 grow with only 3 plants on day 11 in the Flowering box. Everyone has their own twist on growing with these boxes and obviously your doing GREAT. I just wanted add my experience that's all. Again, great job!


----------



## ancap (May 15, 2010)

mrbill said:


> Looking Good Ancap! Nice grow. As a proud owner of a NL Bloombox myself. I've found, at least in my case, I get bigger buds and bushier plants by limiting the total plants in the tub. When I tried utilizing all the netpots the plants tend to grow straight up - as your experiencing - rather than out. It seems to me it's just too crowded for all those plants. I'm currently in the mist of a C99 grow with only 3 plants on day 11 in the Flowering box. Everyone has their own twist on growing with these boxes and obviously your doing GREAT. I just wanted add my experience that's all. Again, great job!


Thanks mrbill, your experience and thoughts are welcome on this thread! I'm going to try experimenting with different numbers of plants, but I definitely want to maximize the total yield. From what I hear from people, you may get less individual yields from a full capacity producer/bloombox, but more plants equals more total yield. What has been your experience?


----------



## mrbill (May 15, 2010)

ancap said:


> Thanks mrbill, your experience and thoughts are welcome on this thread! I'm going to try experimenting with different numbers of plants, but I definitely want to maximize the total yield. From what I hear from people, you may get less individual yields from a full capacity producer/bloombox, but more plants equals more total yield. What has been your experience?


Thanks Ancap for allowing me to add my comments. I'm here to learn as well and to improve on each grow. With regard to my experience... 

Since I have no luck with clones I grow from seed. Seedling time or clone time to me is the same. The only downside of course is not knowing if the seedlings are M or F. So I start with 8-10 seeds. After vegging to a height of 4-6 inches, they go to flowering. After determining their sex I pull the Males and the Females stay. I always seem to end up with about 50/50 M to F split. Or at a minimum 3-5 females. So again, I never have all the tubs/pots filled.

All of this hobby/growing is for me and family. I don't own or need a scale. I'll usually end up with 4-6 mason jars (the big ones with metal locks and red rubber gasket everyone seems to use). Ancap, I really don't want to hijack your thread and I very much enjoy reading your journal. But if you would like I'd be happy to upload a couple pics.


----------



## ancap (May 17, 2010)

mrbill said:


> Thanks Ancap for allowing me to add my comments. I'm here to learn as well and to improve on each grow. With regard to my experience...
> 
> Since I have no luck with clones I grow from seed. Seedling time or clone time to me is the same. The only downside of course is not knowing if the seedlings are M or F. So I start with 8-10 seeds. After vegging to a height of 4-6 inches, they go to flowering. After determining their sex I pull the Males and the Females stay. I always seem to end up with about 50/50 M to F split. Or at a minimum 3-5 females. So again, I never have all the tubs/pots filled.
> 
> All of this hobby/growing is for me and family. I don't own or need a scale. I'll usually end up with 4-6 mason jars (the big ones with metal locks and red rubber gasket everyone seems to use). Ancap, I really don't want to hijack your thread and I very much enjoy reading your journal. But if you would like I'd be happy to upload a couple pics.


Curious as to why you don't buy feminized seeds for 100% females. That would double your box's productivity. Feel free to post some pics man; thanks for asking.


----------



## mrbill (May 17, 2010)

ancap said:


> Curious as to why you don't buy feminized seeds for 100% females. That would double your box's productivity. Feel free to post some pics man; thanks for asking.


I had a "seed grow" last year and have enough c 99 seeds to last me forever - at least many years. I got them originally through Joey Weed last spring. I let a M pollinate my F. I just got tired of spending $$$ and hoping they arrived stealth-like. So I have plenty to germinate at one time without worry if they sprout or not. And as I mentioned earlier, my grow is a small personal one for me and family so 2-3 plants hold me over quite well. 

Here are some pics - if I can figure how to post them properly! Again, they may not be the "big cola's" everyone talks about. But to me, they are big enough. Not to mention even the "biggest colas" have to be broken down to be smoked. Or in my case, used in my Volcano Vap!!

The first 3 are my current c99 grow. Pic's taken at 12 days in Flower. Last 3 are 44 days into last Nov. grow with 2-3 plants in the box


----------



## PDN247 (May 18, 2010)

+ rep for Bill lookin out for his fam


----------



## ancap (May 18, 2010)

mrbill,

Those are pretty flowers (My buds are in a similar stage of development). Here is a barrage of questions for you... Do you run them longer than 8 weeks or do you typically stick to the BCNL schedule? What are those hoses all about? Do you trim any underdeveloped branches at any stage? I also grow from seed, so I'd be interested to know when you typically flip to 12/12 (what day and height)? I guess with that last question I have to ask if the vertical space in the Bloombox is the same as the Producer.

By the way, the thumbnail pictures are tricky. You have to drag them where you want them after you upload or else they'll just break up your post.


----------



## Mazon (May 18, 2010)

Hey i noticed your plants are really close to each other. Enough for the leaves too be crossing.. Thats not too much of a problem for you? (Making sure the light penetrates?)

I only ask because im also starting a grow inwhich plants will be very close from each other


----------



## ancap (May 18, 2010)

Mazon said:


> Hey i noticed your plants are really close to each other. Enough for the leaves too be crossing.. Thats not too much of a problem for you? (Making sure the light penetrates?)
> 
> I only ask because im also starting a grow inwhich plants will be very close from each other


Yeah, it's just a reality in these boxes. Of course, the proximity usually doesn't affect the main cola's growth on each of the plants (unless one is a runt and gets grown over, which happened on 1 of 13 plants in this grow). The side branches will grow, but only some will find a pocket of light. Those that do will produce decent buds. It all goes back to the age old question, to trim leaves or not. I've decided not to cut leaves since they store nutrients that feed the plants, and I've been able to successfully tuck away most leaves that are covering smaller colas. Most growers on this site will tell you to leave the leaves alone. On the flip side, if you trimmed 10% of your fan leaves, I think you'd be fine. 

The most important part of growing in close proximity is trimming the lower branches. I really don't like to lollipop completely (trim everything on the lower 1/3 of the plant) because I have some big colas that are from lower branches that found light. My advice is to wait until the 3rd week of flowering and cut everything off the lower 1/3 that looks whispy, has tiny bud sites, and/or is not going to find light. These branches are going to suck energy away from the more productive sites and clog up the grow space, limiting airflow and increasing humidity.


----------



## mrbill (May 18, 2010)

ancap said:


> mrbill,
> 
> Those are pretty flowers (My buds are in a similar stage of development). Here is a barrage of questions for you... Do you run them longer than 8 weeks or do you typically stick to the BCNL schedule? What are those hoses all about? Do you trim any underdeveloped branches at any stage? I also grow from seed, so I'd be interested to know when you typically flip to 12/12 (what day and height)? I guess with that last question I have to ask if the vertical space in the Bloombox is the same as the Producer.
> 
> By the way, the thumbnail pictures are tricky. You have to drag them where you want them after you upload or else they'll just break up your post.


Thanks for the tip on the pic uploads!

As you know most Strains average about 8 weeks but I look at the trichomes with a Radio Shack cheapo microscope. When they look like the attached pic, I chop. I just looked at my last grow log notes and 1 plant was chopped at 50 days (c99) and other 2 on day 57. I could have chopped the last 2 sooner but had no room in my home-made dryer. You probably also know C99 is a fast/quick flowering strain. That's one of several reason she's my favorite strain. I don't follow the BCNL schedule if your referring to the Nutz schedule. I think that's a little too excessive. You can reduce the nutz by 1/3 and half of those "add-on" nutz in my opinion. The current grow today (day 14) has a PPM of 800. I use two-part Sensi and Bloom, Big Bud and White shark<~~NOT a Advanced Nutz product. I switch to 12/12 when the plants are about 4-6 inches and have at least 4 nodes. And maybe the good folks (and they are!) at BCNL can confirm the Producer and Bloombox are the same dimensions. 

Those hoses are for my water chiller. (I live in the hottest place in the Country- but it's a dry heat!) It keeps my Rez at 67 degrees. The plants and roots LOVE it. No more root rot issues for me!

I've never trimmed underneath branches. Many schools of thought on that one. I don't grow "scrog," I just let them grow and I'm happy with the results. If one day I get disappointed, I'll try something different. But that hasn't happen yet. As I said in an earlier post here. Everyone has their own twist on growing with these NL Boxes. I just let the box do what I paid it to do - grow! All I do is change Rez and sit back and wait. I do change the watering duration and light schedule, but that's it.


----------



## ancap (May 18, 2010)

mrbill, 

Yeah, its hard to tell what nutes work well and which ones are hype. I do know that many experienced growers seem really pleased with results from some of the auxiliary AN products. The complaints I seem to read most is that people think similar products from other brands work just as well for less money. I rarely read that they don't work at all. For me, its worth the extra $200 if my bud growth is even 10% better on a full 18 plant load, and if the flush product improves the smoke (never tried Final Phase before this grow). I guess it's kind of a gamble though since I haven't done the experimenting myself. I take it you go sans co2?

I live in a hot and humid state, so temp is a problem here for me as well. On this grow however, I've been running the light cycle at night. I don't know if it's just the time of year still, but I don't even need to run additional AC. It's been really great. Probably the best move I've made. 

Can you walk me through what you are looking for in that microscope shot?


----------



## mrbill (May 18, 2010)

I think most growers would agree that a mix of "cloudy and Amber" colored trichomes is what you want. As the plant grows, and you view it's flower's or flower leaf under a microscope, the trichomes at first appear clear. You can see through them. At this point the plant is not ready. The trichomes then turn "cloudy." At this point if you chopped the plant the "high" would be more of a "cerebal/head" high. If you let the plant continue to grow - and many people do - the trichomes turn "amber/golden" color. This will give you a "couch-lock" high some folks like. I prefer a 50/50 mix of "cloudy and amber" like in the picture I took your referring to. C99 is more of a cerebal high anyway - which is my "high" preference - when chopped at about 50 days. Always go by the trichomes - not the number of weeks.

Yes I do use CO2. Here's pic of my setup.


----------



## mrbill (May 18, 2010)

PDN247 said:


> + rep for Bill lookin out for his fam



"Thank you" PDN! Family first always!!


----------



## ancap (May 18, 2010)

Thanks mrbill, that was helpful. I guess I'll look for a cheap microscope then since my magnifying glass probably wont be strong enough.


----------



## ancap (May 18, 2010)

*Day 43 Flowering*

I seem to have twelve really healthy girls here. My thirteenth plant was a runt that got overshadowed. This is the beginning of week seven for me. I've reduced my nutrient ppm from about 1250 last week to about 750 this week. I plan on continuing to add fresh water throughout the week as usual to keep the nutrient levels from creeping up. PH is about 5.6 right now, but has tended to stabilize at around 5.4.

I'm thinking about trimming all the fan leaves about five days before turning the lights off to allow more light penetration. Then I want to replace the res half way with just fresh water and ice cubes, and let the plants sit in darkness for a couple days. I got this idea from an established BCNL grower's blog (medicine man). What do you think?


----------



## rik (May 18, 2010)

nice man +rep mastering this thing now


----------



## stillcantroll (May 18, 2010)

I'm assuming ur talking about medicine man's blog. I did some research about shock ripening too, seems to be a mixed back, some swear by it, others thing it's horseshit. 

I'm going to give it a go, why not? Just three days. I'm planning on flushing for 7, then chopping down a plant, then shock ripening the others for 3 days. Gunna do a side by side, and let that settle it for future grows. This coming monday i'll be beginning to flush I think, we're so close man!!!


----------



## mrbill (May 18, 2010)

You won't be disappointed whatever direction you take! Nice job, Ancap.

Here's all you'll need for a microscope. It cost $12.49 at Radio Shack 
*Model:* MM-100 | *Catalog #:* 63-1313

View attachment 943924


----------



## Humboldt14 (May 18, 2010)

i use to want 1 of those all in 1 grow boxes. looks good


----------



## ancap (May 18, 2010)

stillcantroll said:


> I'm assuming ur talking about medicine man's blog. I did some research about shock ripening too, seems to be a mixed back, some swear by it, others thing it's horseshit.
> 
> I'm going to give it a go, why not? Just three days. I'm planning on flushing for 7, then chopping down a plant, then shock ripening the others for 3 days. Gunna do a side by side, and let that settle it for future grows. This coming monday i'll be beginning to flush I think, we're so close man!!!


Yep, Medicine Man's blog. That blog is definitely worth a gander. Check out the comment sections too. I need to do some more research on shock ripening too. How do you plan on executing that? Just keep the res loaded with ice? Please keep me posted on your experiment. Maybe I'll do the same thing...

@mrbill - Thanks. I'll go to Radio Shack tomorrow. Can't beat that price.


----------



## stillcantroll (May 19, 2010)

Yea, basically I'm going to buy 5-6 bags of ice, and drop a new one in one or twice a day... or whatever it takes to keep the temperature steady at those low levels, then just pH the solution once or twice a day as the ice melts. He said "maintain the temperature" but doesn't really say how  

To MRBILL:

I noticed you have what appears to be a water chiller there, mind filling the rest of us in on how you managed to get that set up, and what model it is?


Also, how long does that 20lb co2 tank last you? mine only last 3 friggin weeks, did you dial back the PSI or something?


----------



## mrbill (May 20, 2010)

stillcantroll,

I'm using a "Current" water chiller model 2680. It's a 1/15th HP unit. You can find them and others like it on Craigslist. But I opted to just get a new one. I think I paid about $250 for it online. Someone on here once said something along the line "..._a water chiller was on my list of additional things to buy for my grow room. Had I know how important it is, it would have been on the top of my list._" It not only keeps my Rez at 67 degress, it keeps the flowering box 12-15 degrees cooler than the ambient room temperture. The room right now is 86, the flowering chamber is 73, the REZ is 67.

Water is circulated by a submersible "Beckett M250A" pump - I picked up at home depot - which sits in the tank. The chiller easily keeps up with any heat displacement the pump produces. The left hose you see in the pic is the intake. The other (on the right side) the return. If BCNL reads this, this should without a doubt be their next improvement/addition to these boxes. It's only a couple hundred additional bucks for a NO PROBLEM root system. Not everyone lives in BC Canada!

You right, my C02 only last 3-4 weeks as well. It's regulator is set at 5 PSI


----------



## mrbill (May 20, 2010)

Ancap,

When your time permits. Let's us know how the trichomes are looking on your grow. If I didn't mentioned it, just cut a small flower, or flower leaf into tiny pieces and view them on a flat surface. You'll never see squat holding it up to the plant like I tried to originally do!!


----------



## ancap (May 20, 2010)

mrbill said:


> Ancap,
> 
> When your time permits. Let's us know how the trichomes are looking on your grow. If I didn't mentioned it, just cut a small flower, or flower leaf into tiny pieces and view them on a flat surface. You'll never see squat holding it up to the plant like I tried to originally do!!


Well, I bought that microscope from Radioshack yesterday. I opened up my Producer box today for the first time and was hit with a new wonderful smell that I hadn't really noticed before. I am at day 45 of flowering now. At this moment, it looks like 90% of the trichomes are still clear, the others are beginning to turn cloudy. I will post a new picture update either tomorrow or the next day. Thanks again for helping me identify scientifically when to harvest these guys!


----------



## jayww (May 20, 2010)

did they make improvments to the light leaks? i heard some of them had a million light leaks, maybe older models?


----------



## ancap (May 20, 2010)

jayww said:


> did they make improvments to the light leaks? i heard some of them had a million light leaks, maybe older models?


If the Producer is on in a dark room, there are definitely many light leaks. It is not a perfectly tight seal, but it doesn't leak enough to see lights glowing under a bedroom door or out a window or anything.


----------



## stillcantroll (May 21, 2010)

I have the same light leak problem, I just use tin tape on a bunch of the little creases to solve the problem. These boxes aren't perfect but they can be perfected 

MrBill: Thank you so much for sharing that with us. The intake / outtake hoses, how are you getting those in your box? did you cut holes in the back of your panel? and how did you get them into the reservoir tray itself? I hope im not trampling on your thread ancap, stop me if I am, this is just important stuff


----------



## ancap (May 21, 2010)

stillcantroll said:


> I hope im not trampling on your thread ancap, stop me if I am, this is just important stuff


You're fine... as long as the conversation is relevant to either this grow or can be helpful to others reading, particularly BCNL growers.


----------



## 85kryptonite (May 21, 2010)

buds are lookin good ancap, how far are they from the glass? can we see some new pics soon


----------



## mrbill (May 21, 2010)

Ancap,

Did you end up using a lot of AN "additives" on this grow? I know you mentioned you'd be using "Final Phase." I used it the last two grows, and personally didn't notice any difference versus just using pH'd water. Others may have expierenced worthwhile results using Final Phase, but I didn't.


----------



## mrbill (May 21, 2010)

stillcantroll said:


> I have the same light leak problem, I just use tin tape on a bunch of the little creases to solve the problem. These boxes aren't perfect but they can be perfected
> 
> MrBill: Thank you so much for sharing that with us. The intake / outtake hoses, how are you getting those in your box? did you cut holes in the back of your panel? and how did you get them into the reservoir tray itself? I hope im not trampling on your thread ancap, stop me if I am, this is just important stuff


Stillcantroll,

I just drilled two holes in the back for each hose, and a small one the diameter of the Pump power cord. I cut the electric plug for the pump at the end and tossed it, and replaced it with a new removable three-prong plug. I used something similar to the pic below to attach the hoses together. Then clamped them all tight. If you do this you need to be sure you drill ABOVE the lid by about 12 inches, so you can remove or lift the tub lid. Look back on this Grow Journal of Ancap's and you'll see a couple pics I posted. You can see on those how they go into the tub. One is stationary, the other is not.


----------



## stillcantroll (May 21, 2010)

Hah, very well done my friend  It appears you put one of the spaces you weren't using for a plant to good use. I'm trying to brainstorm a way to get that hose in there without sacrificing a plant spot, by possibly using a small circle cutter or something on the tub itself... I don't know how I'm going to do it though. Good thinking on the removeable 3 prong plug. 

So just to be crystal clear, and sorry to occupy so much time talking about this to both you and ancap... you're using a pump to draw the nutrient solution out of the tub, into the cooler, then waterfalling it back into the tub at the other end? I'm a bit confused when you say you attatched the hoses together.


----------



## ancap (May 22, 2010)

*Day 46 Flowering*

My nutrient ppm is right around 800. I just ran out of co2 and I'm Wondering if I should purchase another round for the last week. I've been playing around with my microscope, thanks to mrbill, and keeping an eye on the trichome development. I still have mostly clear trichomes by far. My top colas range from being 6" from hitting the glass to actually hitting the glass. However, I've tied down several branches to keep colas out of hot spots. I've sometimes found it necessary to bend a major branch to a 90 degree angle if regular tying is not drastic enough to keep the cola out of the light. The plants recover super quick and it actually exposes more bud sites to the plant. It's terrifying to bend a major branch in half, but it is surprisingly anticlimactic. 

Here is a list of the Advanced Nutrient products I am using on this grow in no particular order, since someone asked...

Sensi Grow/Bloom
Big Bud
Vita Boost
B-52
Carboload
Sensizym
Piranha Powder
Tarantula Powder
VooDoo Juice
Bud Blood
Overdrive
Final Phase

And the pictures....


----------



## stillcantroll (May 22, 2010)

Those colas look great man! I've been told that Co2 isn't really necessary for the last 2 weeks or so, if that helps you make up your mind  I'm trying to dial it in as well to be able to use one 20lb tank for the entire run. 

Nice and crystally, almost good enough to eat. 

How about some root zone pics?


----------



## mrbill (May 22, 2010)

Ancap,

Dang!! Those are looking sweet. I would have a tough time fighting the urge to sample a "small bud."

I agree with stillcantroll about the CO2. Especially if you think your in your last two weeks of grow.

On the AD Nutz - I believe their base products are the best out there. They're formulated for this purpose, as opposed to every plant on earth. I ran into major issues with their organic "carboload" product. Carboload exacerbated a small root rot issue into a major one. I won't ever use it again, or some of the their other "enhancement" products. But I swear by their "base nutrients," along with Big Bud and Overdrive. And White Shark for healthy root growth. That's just my experience.


----------



## mrbill (May 22, 2010)

stillcantroll said:


> So just to be crystal clear, and sorry to occupy so much time talking about this to both you and ancap... you're using a pump to draw the nutrient solution out of the tub, into the cooler, then waterfalling it back into the tub at the other end? I'm a bit confused when you say you attatched the hoses together.


That's correct, the pump sits in the rez tank, pumps the Nutz throught the chiller then back to the rez tank. What I meant by "..attaching the hoses together..." was two hose lengths run up to the back of the Bloombox, they get clamped onto one end of the two "couplers" (see earlier pic) The other end of the "couplers" stick inside the Box. So I clamp another two small sections of hose from there to the tub. One is the intake, the other is the return. I only need them during summer months. In the Winter months the Chiller isn't even hooked up.


----------



## stillcantroll (May 22, 2010)

I completely agree about carboload. Within a day or so, it made my clean res into a cloudy, sticky mess that stank like cheap wine. It also coated my air stones. I know people who swear by it, and theyve told me to divide the weekly dosage by 4, then distributed that dosage 4 times a week throughout the week as opposed to the total dosage at the beginning of the week, and to also only use it when a very healthy root structure is present to suck it all up. I didn't adhere to either of these criteria last time, I'm going to try to next run before tossing it in the bin.

Thanks again for the tips on the chiller!


----------



## 85kryptonite (May 23, 2010)

holy shit dude, those buds are lookin delicious and oh so scrumptious....much better than your last grow, this really has me wanting to get a producer soon. looks like you should have a real good yield. damn i bet those buds are smellin nice huh? you havent started flushing yet? you should start flushing now if you have a week left.


----------



## Bigbux (May 23, 2010)

Ancap- Lookin great. I finally got my producer a few weeks ago and just had a few questions. First of all I have a constant battle with heat. My ambient room temp is at 70 and the box will get up to 85 if the door is shut. I think it may even get to 90 with HPS and the carbon filter on. With M.H. bulbs in and the filter off maybe 82-85. So I keep the door open a bit and put frozen 20 oz. bottles of water in front of the intake fan. That keeps it 78 to 80. My rez temp is 74-75 so I put frozen bottles and ice cubes in their too. So my first question is do you think the ice or bottles could damage roots? And, what kind of temps do u get in the box and in ur rez and do you have any techniques for keeping it cooler? A water chiller seems like WAY to much extra labor for these supposed all-in-one boxes(I was mad enough that I had to add an air pump and 2 stones to cover the roots better(though a great idea!)). I don't want to drill holes or sacrifice a plant site if possible. Also, my airstones move around a bit. Any way to keep those fuckers in place? I have other questions but I don't want to bog your journal down. Thanks for any input! I'll have a detailed journal up soon as well. We grow-box owners gotta stick together and help each other perfect these things!


----------



## stillcantroll (May 23, 2010)

Hey BigBux, I'm doing a producer run and I can comment on my experience if you'd like to hear it while you wait for a response from Ancap.

I know exactly how you feel, the frustration from having to modify a turn-key machine is overwhelming, especially after the substantial initial investment, but don't worry, once you start growing something sticky you'll forget about it 

Your temperature sounds almost exactly like mine when I first owned the box. My answer was an air conditioner. I strongly suggest you get one, as it could very well solve all of your temperature problems including the ones in youre res. If you can't afford one right now, keep doing what you're doing, but if your temps are going up that high my experience tells me that either you're in a smaller room, or in a room that's at ground level or higher (like me). In these sort of cases, an air conditioner will almost certainly be in your future 

I currently use a air conditioner, and I still put water bottles in the res because I like to keep my temps between 60-65 to reduce any potential problems to almost nothing. If you use for example a 2 litre frozen bottle, it doesn't move around very much because it's sitting between net pods, which keep it reasonably stationary. It doesn't, from what I can tell, damage the roots at all. By the way, don't let the added work deter you. Frozen water bottles are super, super easy to change out and don't let anyone tell you other wise. If you'd like some tips, let me know i'll share what I've learned.

I wouldn't be surprised if the extra air pump is enough to ward off any potential problems you have if your res temps stay at 75 or below. That extra pump should add a good amout of extra dissolved oxygen. 75 is decent, anything above that is less than desireable, but plenty people get by with 75. I know Ancap runs organics like sensizym and piranha, which work for some, but didn't work well for me. I would suggest trying both them and h2o2, and see what works best for you. I will speak from experience, and say that organics were a nightmare for me, and h2o2 works wonders and is much cheaper once dailed in (which I can help you do). However, many people including Ancap have used them with great success, so hats off. One day I'm going to convince him to try h2o2, just watch 

Ancap's products dissolve dead root matter and turn it into food. The fungi and bacteria also compete for food in the res that the pythium bacteria would otherwise eat, in essence starving it. 

H2o2 serves as a massive boost of oxygen for your resevoir which is a hostile environment for pythium, and a wonderful gift to your roots. Unfortunately, h2o2 is also a very strong oxidizer (the term unfotunately is relative to its application). Simply put, h2o2 is put in the water you plan to use to mix up your new weeks nutes, and left to sit for 30 minutes. Then you add the nutes, pH it, and throw it in your tray. 

I might be rambling here, but I really want to give you as much information as I can. Guys like Ancap, smokedup, and smacc did the same for me and saved me a LOT of headaches. I had a failed crop to bad res temps, and I don't want the same to happen to you. 

Oh, and i'm not sure about your airstones moving around, i've never had that problem. Just work the air hoses till theyre sitting steady and close the lid. I move my air stones around daily anyways for maximum exposure, might not be a bad thing they are moving on their own


----------



## Bigbux (May 23, 2010)

Hey no please ramble away(as long as ancap's cool with it)! Good stuff to know all around. I will try the 2 liters next. I have to change 20 oz. bottles every hr or 2 so I'm hopin a 2-liter stays cold 4 hrs or longer. Believe it or not my Producer sits in the middle of my living room because it wouldn't fit in my walk-in closet like we had planned(should have seen the look on girl's face when that fact became apparent!) It's a large open room with central AC shooting down at it from an 8 foot vent running all day long. We on 3rd floor. Temp in house set at 70 but producer edges it to 75 on a hot day. With door open and 2 20oz. bottles in front of intake fan as I type at 11 p.m. the apartment is 72 and the box temp is 80 with the temp-sensor in the shadow of a pot-cover so I think it's pretty accurate. My taller plants at 6 to 8" are starting to go sideways I'm assuming because heat. I just switched the time so the light will be off between 11 am and 5pm and 11 am and 11 pm when I switch to flower but that will only help for the daytime's even higher temps. It's very frustrating. Before I spend any more loot I'm going to try a little fan on the right side of the box or a fan straight-up blowing into the box from the outside. I just wish they had chillers for better than $300 and I haven't seen any but beyond that I don't want this crazy hose shit takin up my space. What kind of Ac do u use and would a portable unit do the trick? Maybe if i vented the AC right to the intake fan?


----------



## mrbill (May 23, 2010)

Hey Bigbux,

With a portable room A/C you will need to vent the heat from it outside. I had one of those too, before I bought my chiller. I also ran the a/c vent directly to the Box intake, but the results and extra electric weren't the right cure for my heat problems. Can you run the light exhaust vent outside or to another room?


----------



## Bigbux (May 23, 2010)

Yes I think so. What do I connect the ducting to the box with? I've seen different braces and stuff, but not sure exactly what I'd need or if these fans are strong enough to push it out.


----------



## Bigbux (May 23, 2010)

Anybody know how many cfm these fans are?


----------



## 85kryptonite (May 23, 2010)

where do you guys get your water from to use in the res, cuz you dont use tap water do you? and also im confused on how do you know what different nutes to use and how much of each nute to use throughout the grow. does it say how much ppm's should be at each time throughout the grow or what?


----------



## Bigbux (May 23, 2010)

My tap water tests at 120 ppmand i was told that's ok to use. There's charts for nutz.


----------



## ancap (May 24, 2010)

Bigbux, 

I have a portable AC unit right behind my box and I direct the cold airflow directly to the box intake. I also run my lights at night instead of during the day. The lights are going off when the sun is starting to rise. Make sure to exhaust all hot air outside the grow room if at all possible. For roots I use AN's Tarantula powder and Piranha powder, as well as Sensizym. So far, I've never had root rot, and I don't have heat issues (over two full grows). This is only a half truth though, because the heat at the very top of the grow chamber can stress and dry out the top colas in the heat zone. I think I will solve this by installing a fan inside the top corner of the grow chamber. 

For water, I recycle the water from my dehumidifyer and portable AC units (I have one in my bedroom too). This water is incredibly useful and clean. I typically collect between one and two gallons a day with the ppm being about 15. If you have to use tap water, let it sit overnight so any chlorine can evaporate. A ppm of 120 isn't too bad. My tap water is about the same.


----------



## Bigbux (May 24, 2010)

What model do you use? How many watts or electricity does it take and do you have to vent the heat from AC unit outside?


----------



## stillcantroll (May 24, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with using tap water, as long as it's city water and not well water. I would not for a second recommend using well water, but I'm assuming you're city treated anyways. Test your water with a PPM meter. If it's anywhere below Id say 200, you're fine. If it's above that, a reverse osmosis filter might be an idea. Bigbux, box temperatures that you're seeing (80 or so) should not be enough to heat stress your plants in my opinion. And typically a box temperature of 80 will mean a res temperature of 72-75, which is totally fine with the right amount of dissolved oxygen. Might want to check your other variables. did you look at them during the beginning of a night cycle or something? 

And as for the ducting, these machines typically come with the equipment to duct it out of your room. Go to the BCNL website, and on the video section there is a tutorial to install the ducting. I have that option running out of my room in concert with my AC's hot air venting out as well and it keeps the room very chilly, I love it. My ducting is only about 5 feet on one and about 7 on the other mind you, and they connect into a T before going out. Still does help though, by about 4-5 degrees id say. (my box temp was 85-90 before the AC and hot air ducting, now its about 70).

Ancaps suggestion about water collection is a fantastic idea, and I use it myself for keeping my water levels topped off throughout the week, but I don't collect enough to for actual res changes. For those, I just measure out 35 litres, and leave it out for a day. 

By the way, I'm going to be conducting some experiments related to cannabis plants tolerance of chlorine. I've heard from several very reputable places that it's for the most part hype. Hype in the sense that the levels we see in our tap water aren't nearly close to enough to damage the plant. In fact several growers on here use bleach in lieu of hydrogen peroxide to keep their roots white, and I've been told it's a trick used by the commercial hydroponics industry. I'm going to start by not leaving my tap water out, then subbing h2o2 out for bleach if that goes well. It would be nice to have something not quite as 'moody' as h2o2 to keep my res clean.

As for the 2 litres, I find them to bring the water down about 10 degrees over the span of a bout 1.5-2 hours, then slowly back up to where it was over the span of about 4. I find that using this with my air conditioner on extends that 4 hour period to about 8 making it very effective as a suppliment but not a silver bullet on its own. I am currently only using one, but I was experimenting with as much as 3. I was even experimenting with 2 4litre frozen milk jugs, which would bring my temps down as low as 50 degrees, but they leak, and it was way overkill.


----------



## ancap (May 24, 2010)

Bigbux said:


> What model do you use? How many watts or electricity does it take and do you have to vent the heat from AC unit outside?


It is an Everstar 8000 BTU's. I believe it uses 900 watts when it is running. Mine doesn't constantly need to run though since the lights run at night and the room temperature is much lower, with the help of my central AC. It is probably only running 20-30% of the time set at 76. Keep in mind for comparison purposes, I live in a hot and humid state. I run all my ducting into my attic so as not to have hot air pouring out my windows. I happen to have an extra room with an attic access that I use to vent into. Every situation is different. It just takes a bit of creativity to make it work (creativity often means ghetto rigging something).


----------



## Bigbux (May 24, 2010)

Anybody know If I have a cover on my rubbermaid while my city water sits out for a day will the chlorine still settle? And, does the chlorine actually go anywhere or just settle on the bottom?


----------



## ancap (May 24, 2010)

I believe chlorine evaporates, so I would probably leave the lid off.


----------



## Bigbux (May 24, 2010)

Thats what i was wondering but then i wanted cover on to make sure dust and stuff didn't go in. It's a tough decision. BTW, ancap, aren't u about ready to cut here soon?


----------



## 85kryptonite (May 25, 2010)

you should put up some more pics ancap, would be cool to see some pics of the portable ac hooked up to the producer too


----------



## SokIT2em (May 25, 2010)

wondering how much the producer costed you


----------



## Bigbux (May 26, 2010)

was 3500 now 3700. plus 300 to 500 for shipping. theres a touchscreen enhancement that has readings for temp, humidity, co2, ph and ppm and adjusts as needed but that system is an additional 3300. I stuck with the basic producer and got a couple extra things like ph pen, ppm pen, air pump, 2 more airstones, temp and humidity gage all for like an extra hundo. Much more economical than the 3300 touchscreen-tho it would be nice. Also you'l need a co2 tank. They cant ship em. And prolly a shop-vac to get the last bit of water out of rez. All-in-all theres about 2000 to 2400 in parts and supplies they give you and it's worth the extra grand for me to have it professionally built and it's been tried and tested and improved thoroughly. Despite the few enhancements I felt I needed to make I am stiill quite happy wth it


----------



## 85kryptonite (May 26, 2010)

why is it 3700 now?


----------



## Bigbux (May 26, 2010)

BCNL raised all prices May 1. My roots are a lil brown!!!!!!!! SHit!!!! I'm very worried. And I use voodoo juice so I can't use H2o2 right? Rez temp=72-75. Boxtemp= 79-83 but I use co2. I've read the journals of ppl who got root rot and they aren't that brown yet but they were pure white a few days ago. Any suggestions?


----------



## stillcantroll (May 27, 2010)

if you use h2o2 youll be destroying the voodoo juice, so thats a bad idea. A little bit of browning can some times be rockwool residue. What you want to keep your eyes out for is stunted root growth, slimey roots, or any sort of foul odour.

Start using more frozen bottles, get that temp lower asap.


----------



## ancap (May 27, 2010)

Bigbux said:


> BCNL raised all prices May 1. My roots are a lil brown!!!!!!!! SHit!!!! I'm very worried. And I use voodoo juice so I can't use H2o2 right? Rez temp=72-75. Boxtemp= 79-83 but I use co2. I've read the journals of ppl who got root rot and they aren't that brown yet but they were pure white a few days ago. Any suggestions?


Are you using B-52 from Advanced Nutrients? It could be that product or another. Your roots will not stay white if they are constantly submerged in a brown solution.  Keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't start stinking. I've never had root rot, but I am using beneficial bacteria that eat up anything that can rot in the res. Your temps sound fine.


----------



## Bigbux (May 27, 2010)

I do use B-52! Good call! However today they are wilty on top and looked totally healthy on top yesterday. The rez KINDA smells like warm nastiness but nothing as bad as I've heard ppl with rot smell. So I'm praying. I want to start a journal but the 5 hr a day plus maintainance is really eatin into my time Another problem I have is my clones are different ages. Half of 'em were about a wk ahead andare 7-10". The other half are 3-5". I have no idea when to flower becuz I don't want to do it too soon and waste the lil guys or wait much longer and have the problem Ancap had the first time around.


----------



## stillcantroll (May 27, 2010)

Make sure the clones that are the shortest are directly under the lights, IE on the left and right sides of your box. As long as the roots hit the res at roughly the same time you should be ok.


----------



## ancap (May 27, 2010)

Bigbux said:


> I do use B-52! Good call! However today they are wilty on top and looked totally healthy on top yesterday. The rez KINDA smells like warm nastiness but nothing as bad as I've heard ppl with rot smell. So I'm praying. I want to start a journal but the 5 hr a day plus maintainance is really eatin into my time Another problem I have is my clones are different ages. Half of 'em were about a wk ahead andare 7-10". The other half are 3-5". I have no idea when to flower becuz I don't want to do it too soon and waste the lil guys or wait much longer and have the problem Ancap had the first time around.


I've always grown from seed, but I know for me the plants always look kinda droopy in the beginning for a while until they really get rooted (roots hit the water). Then they explode. I would imagine there is nothing to worry about. My recommendation would be to take your younger plants and move them all to one side and take the older plants and move them to the other. If you mix and match them, half of the smaller ones may get over shadowed by the bigger guys and never produce anything worthwhile. Make your flowering decision based on the older bigger plants, not the smaller ones. The smaller ones will still grow and catch up somewhat. Some people actually go straight to flower and skip veg altogether. What height to flower depends on a lot of factors that you learn through the experience of growing that particular strain. I probably wouldn't let the tall ones go more than 2 more inches max, just to be safe.


----------



## ancap (May 28, 2010)

*Day 52 Flowering*

Sorry, my camera ran out of battery so I could only snap a couple pictures until the focus died. I have new 1 day old feminized Ice seedlings that I've started. By day 10, the roots will be coming out of the bottom of the 3" cubes and will need to be transfered into the Producer. That means I have 10 days to finish and flush this current grow; maybe 12 days if I really stretch it. I'm worried they might not be completely ready by then. 

Right now I've lowered my ppm to about 550 and I plan to stretch out the nutes in the res until I flush. Just checked my pH and didn't realize it was so low - 4.8. I'll have to grab some pH up tomorrow. I'm seeing about a 50/50 ratio of clear to cloudy trichomes, with amber trichomes here and there. The plants just don't have that "done" look yet, so I'm a little worried about timing. A lot changes in 10 days though...


----------



## stillcantroll (May 28, 2010)

Hey Ancap, I was facing the same problem, so I got a little closet station myself, which you seem to have as well.

You can place the little guys in the 3 inch rockwool, and let them sit under the CFL for a while. What can help you is placing a layer of perlite in the tray so the roots can grow into it. Then when you need to move into the producer, you can simply brush the perlite off the roots, place them in the netpods and away you go. It's a technique i picked up here online, and it might buy you a few extra days, perhaps even a week. Hope this helps! I would hate to see you rush your current grow...


----------



## ancap (May 29, 2010)

stillcantroll said:


> Hey Ancap, I was facing the same problem, so I got a little closet station myself, which you seem to have as well.
> 
> You can place the little guys in the 3 inch rockwool, and let them sit under the CFL for a while. What can help you is placing a layer of perlite in the tray so the roots can grow into it. Then when you need to move into the producer, you can simply brush the perlite off the roots, place them in the netpods and away you go. It's a technique i picked up here online, and it might buy you a few extra days, perhaps even a week. Hope this helps! I would hate to see you rush your current grow...


That's a really great idea! Actually just the kind of idea I was looking for... I had been trying to think of a creative solution and hadn't come up with anything solid yet. I will definitely do this.


----------



## ozric420 (May 29, 2010)

Hello all , I have a bloombox and producer,and I'm on my 6th grow,and everytime they hit the top glass,do you guys think if i only veg to 6 inches then start flowering they won't hit glass,also what do u guys think about when to prune or top ,what weeks do u think that should be done, i the past i have just let them grow on their own,and i get alot of small buds, any input would be helpfull, thanks for your time


----------



## stillcantroll (May 29, 2010)

I *wouldn't* top in these machines. you won't have room in your canopy for several tops on each plant. You need some light penetrating, these are pretty much sea of green machines, but a bit taller. Flower at 6 inches, and cut the Co2 until the second week of flower, see where that gets you. Very strain dependant as well. As for pruning, this run ive learned how much light exposure is needed. I left them bushy, and many of the branches didnt even develop. Basically, because i'm running t5's, im going to watch the branches and clip the ones that arent getting hit by t5's (ie the ones that are facing the box lids adn back of the box) as well as some of the ones in the middle of the stalk that arent getting hit by either the hps or the t5's. Less is more!


----------



## ozric420 (May 30, 2010)

stillcantroll said:


> I *wouldn't* top in these machines. you won't have room in your canopy for several tops on each plant. You need some light penetrating, these are pretty much sea of green machines, but a bit taller. Flower at 6 inches, and cut the Co2 until the second week of flower, see where that gets you. Very strain dependant as well. As for pruning, this run ive learned how much light exposure is needed. I left them bushy, and many of the branches didnt even develop. Basically, because i'm running t5's, im going to watch the branches and clip the ones that arent getting hit by t5's (ie the ones that are facing the box lids adn back of the box) as well as some of the ones in the middle of the stalk that arent getting hit by either the hps or the t5's. Less is more!


Thanks for the input. peace


----------



## 85kryptonite (May 30, 2010)

closet station? where did you get that at and how much are they?


----------



## ancap (May 30, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> closet station? where did you get that at and how much are they?


It's not a product... I have shelves in a closet/room that I've ghetto rigged to be a little clone station.


----------



## mrbill (May 30, 2010)

Ancap,

Are you seeing a better mix of trichomes? Judging by some of your pics (day 52) you can't be too far away.


----------



## ancap (May 30, 2010)

*Day 55 Flowering*

I've been keeping an eye on the trichome development and still see lots of clear heads, though I am noticing more red hairs and swollen calyx's. My res ppm is still right around 550. I figure its fine to keep it where it is while things finish up. I've transfered my new Ice seedlings to the 3" rockwool. If they start shooting roots out before this grow is done, then I'll set the rockwool on top of a bed of moist perlite to buy me some time. 

Please offer some feedback on how these look and how much more time you think I have. Below are pictures of the more developed buds and also some of the lesser developed buds...


*More developed*

  


*Lesser developed*

*    *


*Clone station*


----------



## mrbill (May 30, 2010)

As you know the buds do get dense during the last two weeks of flowering. Since your still under 8 weeks I'd say your probably looking at 10 days to 2 weeks max. The buds may not gain any more density after that. I'll add you can't be too disappointed with how things are looking. There are so many variables that come into play in getting the "dense" buds some Seed Sellers claim you'll get. Personally, I've grow some strains like "Church" that were far from "dense" buds.

Prior to posting this I looked at some pictures on some Seed Seller's websites of NL and they don't look too far away from yours. Personally, I'd look for a higher mix of amber and cloudy trichomes then chop. I still think your less than two weeks away. Just my opinion. 

Ancap, you've done a great job on this grow and I've enjoyed (and learned) by watching it!


----------



## ancap (May 31, 2010)

mrbill said:


> As you know the buds do get dense during the last two weeks of flowering. Since your still under 8 weeks I'd say your probably looking at 10 days to 2 weeks max. The buds may not gain any more density after that. I'll add you can't be too disappointed with how things are looking. There are so many variables that come into play in getting the "dense" buds some Seed Sellers claim you'll get. Personally, I've grow some strains like "Church" that were far from "dense" buds.
> 
> Prior to posting this I looked at some pictures on some Seed Seller's websites of NL and they don't look too far away from yours. Personally, I'd look for a higher mix of amber and cloudy trichomes then chop. I still think your less than two weeks away. Just my opinion.
> 
> Ancap, you've done a great job on this grow and I've enjoyed (and learned) by watching it!


Thanks a lot! Overall, I am proud of this grow so far!

I've learned quite a bit on this grow. Next time I'd like to increase the airflow over the canopy with a small fan. I think that is one improvement that would be very helpful. I didn't use the t5's this time because they got wet and burned out. Have you used t5's and had any noticeable success with them?


----------



## mrbill (May 31, 2010)

ancap said:


> Thanks a lot! Overall, I am proud of this grow so far!
> 
> I've learned quite a bit on this grow. Next time I'd like to increase the airflow over the canopy with a small fan. I think that is one improvement that would be very helpful. I didn't use the t5's this time because they got wet and burned out. Have you used t5's and had any noticeable success with them?


I've never used T-5. I've thought about adding them but just wasn't sure they would do much. Learning is what this forum is all about and I'll be curious as to how your yield turns out. As I mentioned earlier, I just let them grow and I've always been satisfied with the result. But that doesn't mean I couldn't be doing better. I might try on my next grow putting in a screen (SOG) and trimming the lower branches.

And by the way, Thanks for taking the time to keep this journal. I know it does take some time to keep it up. I will definitely let you know how my yield turned out as well.


----------



## Bigbux (May 31, 2010)

How long into the grow do you use the 125 watt cfl? Can T5 be purchased from the store that will work in the Producer or do they have to be purchased from BCNL?


----------



## ancap (May 31, 2010)

Bigbux said:


> How long into the grow do you use the 125 watt cfl? Can T5 be purchased from the store that will work in the Producer or do they have to be purchased from BCNL?


I use the cfl all the way through the grow (more lumens and adds a different spectrum). The t5's can be purchased at a local shop, but the bcnl t5's are designed to fit and plug right into the box. You would probably have to retrofit the box or run a power cord inside if it wasn't from the manufacturer.


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 1, 2010)

Being that the CFL is a more blue spectrum, I'm wondering if turning it off in flowering would stop the vertical growth that sometimes is a problem with the Producer. What u think?


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 1, 2010)

There are a couple of individuals I've seen use 4 strips of T5 lights instead of 2, that would require a seperate power source, but it can be done. Running a blue spectrum lamp in concert with a red spectrum during flowering has been reported to do wonders for resin production and overall THC content... or so i've been told. It's one of those many cannabis facts that are rarely if ever proven, and often disputed. When you start adding these things to the box, it's a wonderful thing, but you also run the risk of popping your breaker. This has happened to me several times, and I finally got an electritian buddy to install the producer on it's very own 20 amp circuit. It's no longer a problem for me, but it might become one for you.

It is, after all, a power usage vs yields question... but these flourescents are pretty tame on the consumption relative to the 400s, so whatever, I run them non stop. I see Ancap does the same thing.


----------



## ancap (Jun 1, 2010)

Bigbux said:


> Being that the CFL is a more blue spectrum, I'm wondering if turning it off in flowering would stop the vertical growth that sometimes is a problem with the Producer. What u think?


I've read that the blue spectrum actually slows vertical growth because in its absense, the plant reaches a little harder. Not sure how much truth there is to that one though.


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 1, 2010)

Ancap your grow is more beautiful then ever! Very nice!


----------



## ancap (Jun 2, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> Ancap your grow is more beautiful then ever! Very nice!


Thanks! 

These can only go for another 13 days or so before chopping, and I am worried that the greener, white haired buds won't be ripe by then! That will be 71 days in Flower. Hopefully if they aren't done, they'll be done enough. We'll see...


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you going to chop the ripe buds, then leave the others in for another week or so?


----------



## ancap (Jun 2, 2010)

stillcantroll said:


> Are you going to chop the ripe buds, then leave the others in for another week or so?


Well, if I chopped the ripe buds in 10-12 days, by that time my little plants would be about 18 days old and just about ready to flower. I don't know what I'd do with them for another week, especially with the roots really starting to grow. I feel kinda stupid about starting these seeds so soon. Dumb mistake. Any thoughts?


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 2, 2010)

Mmm with the seedlings staying under just a CFL light, they shouldn't be shooting up quite that fast... I would imagine you would be ok for another couple weeks or so at least. Usually I find my plants veg quite slow under a CFL, and shoot up once under a MH. With your seedlings transplanted into the 3 inch then sitting on perlite, I think you'll be fine. I'm looking at your riper buds right now, and I wouldn't leave those for another 10-12 days. I would chop them within the next week, leave the rest in for 1-2 weeks, then pop your seeds in. You might benefit from leaving the ripest buds in longer, but I think this way you'll get some nice rays on all your buds, and have the best chance at a good harvest. Ultimately, your seedlings will order you to put them in the box, so I guess it's just how you want to manage your time until then. 

You might not get everything you want this run, but I have a feeling you're about *this* close to developing the perfect seed schedule. In other words, next run, or the run after that, you're going to know exactly when to plant seeds, and exactly how long they'll veg under that CFL, and your subsequent runs will have you running your producer with 0 veg time, which is the goal of all of us BCNL users. I'm sure if you let those seedlings shoot a bit, and lay off the Co2 you'll be fine


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah id say you could start flushing now, although im a super beginner at all this stuff and hoping to get a producer soon....but ive heard of a lot of people that flush for 2 weeks. you should post some more pics man


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to say that I used final phase and tested some of my stuff after just 4 days of flushing and i tasted absolutely no chemicals. I think next grow, using final phase again, i'm going to flush with final phase for 4 days, then just shock ripen for 3 to cut down on time. Have to say 2 weeks would have been overkill for me, but then again, the plants dont need much nutes for the last part of flowering anyways so, you really can't go wrong.


----------



## ancap (Jun 2, 2010)

*Day 58 Flowering*

Well, this grow is now a little out of my hands as the development of my new seedlings is going to dictate when my plants are finished. I started these little guys about 7 days too soon perhaps. I'll time this better next time. Please look at my pictures and let me know how you think these will develop until harvest. I'll give the crop 4 days to flush. Finishing this grow is completely out of my hands, but maybe there is some reassurances you can offer...

These plants have _12 days_ until harvest...

*Ripest*

   


*Getting there*

*   *


*Worried about*

   


*New feminized Ice plants*


----------



## ancap (Jun 2, 2010)

My smallest plant that was not producing anything died about two days ago. The roots on this plant are quite extensive. What is going to happen in the res when those roots totally die? Is there anything I can do? I do have that tarantula and piranha powder, but I don't know if that stuff would eat up all the dead material.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 2, 2010)

question, what wattage is that hps in there? 250?


----------



## ancap (Jun 3, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> question, what wattage is that hps in there? 250?


I've got two 400 watt HPS and a 125 watt daylight cfl.


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 3, 2010)

ancap said:


> My smallest plant that was not producing anything died about two days ago. The roots on this plant are quite extensive. What is going to happen in the res when those roots totally die? Is there anything I can do? I do have that tarantula and piranha powder, but I don't know if that stuff would eat up all the dead material.


I had the same problem with one of my plants, and she ended up getting chopped about 6 days early. I lobbed her at the stem and left the roots floating. At the end of the grow, I lifted the tub and couldn't tell which roots were from the dead and which from the alive. In other words, I wouldn't worry about it, especially at this end stage.


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you have any estimates on yield Ancap? How does it compare(quality, quantity, size of buds) to your last grow? What do you think is keeping us from getting 1.5 to 2 lb. a cycle like the medicine man claims is so easy???


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 3, 2010)

Also, I'm really undecided about trimming branches. Jorge Cervantes says in the Bible it's "crazy to cut branches" because of fucking with hormones and shit. On day 20, 4 of flower, is it too late to trim? What if anything should be trimmed? Branches, fan leaves, tops, bottoms? It seems this is one of those areas where opinions are all over the place. I'd love to hear input from you guys with the BCNL boxes(or any other grow box or opinion from someone who's dealt with trimming under cramped circumstances).


----------



## ancap (Jun 3, 2010)

On yield... I really can't give you a good answer since this is only my second grow out of my BCNL box. I think a pound is entirely possible; I've seen other BCNL growers pull 16, 18 and 20 oz off these. It's really strain dependent I think. 

On trimming... I think most growers agree to leave the leaves alone. If you have to cut off some fan leaves, it won't hurt anything occasionally. If a fan leaf is covering a bud site, just tuck it under or away. Trimming branches in a box like this is probably a smart thing to do, especially if you are running a full load. I think there is some controversy around whether trimming a "do nothing" branch will actually add to the yield of your other branches. Regardless, these boxes are so tight with 18 plants that it is well worth the chop to free up some air flow space and to allow light to penetrate branches that will be more productive. I'm still experimenting with whether a full lollipop (trimming the bottom 1/3 of the plant bare) or just selective trimming is better. I will try both but it will take me several more runs to come to any conclusions.

You can still chop branches 20 days into flower.


----------



## ancap (Jun 3, 2010)

stillcantroll said:


> I had the same problem with one of my plants, and she ended up getting chopped about 6 days early. I lobbed her at the stem and left the roots floating. At the end of the grow, I lifted the tub and couldn't tell which roots were from the dead and which from the alive. In other words, I wouldn't worry about it, especially at this end stage.


Good. That's one less thing to worry about...


----------



## ancap (Jun 3, 2010)

I had a "so crazy it just might work" kind of idea. Tell me how long you think this solution is sustainable. I think it has the possibility of taking me a week into flower. Here is my solution...

1. For now, I put a half inch of perlite into a plastic cup with about a tsp of water, and mix it up. This will provide some humidity. 




2. I put the 3" cube into the net pot and then put that into the cup.




3. Voila!




Sorry for the step by step on such a simple idea... looking back it seems kinda patronizing, . What I'm thinking next is that when the roots really start popping out of the bottom, I can replace the perlite with just a liquid solution of oxygenated, nutrient water. This would act as a mini resevoir and possibly buy me another week into flowering... at least that's what I'm thinking. I would replace the water in each of those cups several times during that 10 day span when I have water in there to keep it fresh and oxygenated.

I think by the time these little guys are ready to flower, I will have a couple big plants ready to harvest. That would give me room to move these cups into the flowering chamber. 

Totally retarded or am I on to something?


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 3, 2010)

ancap said:


> Totally retarded or am I on to something?


You might be. Good to see you running with what looks to be a full box!! yay!

Should do you for now, your roots will tell the tale I suppose, but it looks good. Best of luck.

And Bigbux, I think I saw medicine man pull close to 2lbs one single time out of these boxes, and it was with a low quality chronic strain called green giant. His purple kush, although the buds were the most resinous ive ever seen, only yielded 3/4 of a lb despite his projections of a 1.5lb yield. So, it's certainly not easy, and ancap is correct when he says its very strain dependant. Trimming branches is almost a must, and I'll be forcing myself to do it next run. There was some airflow problems, and a ton of underdeveloped branches that would have been better off chopped (i'm talking over 20). The only prayer you or I have of getting anywhere near 2 lbs, is with the same strain every run, in clones, and dialing in a perfect feeding/co2/light/everything schedule. Every time we switch strains, in a way we start from scratch.

My thoughts. Keep it up ancap!


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 3, 2010)

Very much appreciated. Here's what it's lookin like on day 21. day 4 of flower. Another thing: I have to keep at least one door open or temp goes past 90 even with another fan in unit and central ac kickin all day. Do you guys keep your doors closed all the time?


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 3, 2010)

Strain is Ak-47. I guess it's day 5 of flower my bad. And, Ancap, if I'm trampling on ur journal too much just tell me to shut up


----------



## ancap (Jun 3, 2010)

Bigbux, do you have a portable ac unit in your grow room or better yet, behind the grow box directed towards the intake? Are u running your lights during the day or at night?


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 3, 2010)

During day but here's why- I was running at nite during veg and the location of the unit and lights made it too visible outside. Even though I have a medical card and it's perfectly legal for me, I don't want any problems nor to disrespect my neighbors or the fuzz. Also I was running AC practically 24 hr a day and I don't know the exact wattage but based on what I've read online central AC units START at 3500 watts, so switching to noon to midnite allows me to cut down to about 3 to 6 hr a day AC on if I'm okay with box temps of 85 to 90(that's with doors open and a separate fan blowing in box) or 8 to 12 hr a day to keep temps 80 to 85(again with another fan-and a ceiling fan right above unit). 3500 watts x 12 hr a day= 42KWH x .11 =4.61/day x 30 = $138 increase per month NOT including producer. So I'd like to run 3 hr max if possible. I'm trying to figure out how to get ducting from the AC vent u see in the ceiling in the picture of the back of the unit.


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 3, 2010)

Ancap, one other thing I wanted to mention after re-reading ur post.

I'm not sure how you're planning on keeping the water in the cup oxygenated, but I think that's a wholly bad idea. I would stick to the perlite, then your roots are gaurenteed oxygen, and all you have to worry about is nutrients and water. Oxygen > water + nutes imo. Hand feeding twice a day is easy, just dip the bottom half or so of the cube in a nute solution, and thatll do it. Make sure you don't dunk the whole cube, as you want to train the roots downwards (you probably already know this stuff).

And Bigbux that looks great! Have you considered moving the smaller plants directly under the lights before the roots get too big?


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I have but I'm not sure where directly under the light is because I have the CFL and the other 2 and it looks equally bright throughout. But, here are the heights in their relative positions in inches:
13 13 11 9 12 12
7.5 9 8.5 10 8 13.5
Died 9.5 8.5 13 14 13.5


I did 9 in hydroton and 9 in rockwool chunks because I couldn't decide which way to go(whcih was stupid because the hydrotons either get under-watered or the rockwool chunks get over-watered). One never rooted so 8 in hydroton, 9 in chunks. Everything below ten inches is a week younger than the others which is pretty much only reason for height difference(otherwise they'd all be within an inch or 2 of each other) so I'm not sure if there is a brighter or darker part of the box. ??


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 4, 2010)

Let me try that again:
13------13------11------9------12------12
7.5------9-------8.5-----10------8------13.5
Died--9.5-----8.5-----13-----14-----13.5


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 4, 2010)

bigbux do you live in an apt? your set up looks very similar to what mine would be.....i think you would be fine having it running at night, i dont think the light would really shed through the curtains really at all


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah I do and I used to run it at night, but it didn't help with temps much at all. I still had to have AC on and during the day in the summer here its 70 to 90 so I usually have to run AC during day anyway. I just gotta figure out how to get ducting to attach to my rectangle AC vent. I don't know how effiecient or practical that would be.


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 4, 2010)

Big bux, typically i've seen best growth in the spots towards the outer left and right side, the spots directly under the 400w. The 125 w is nice, but nothing compared to the 400w. See if you notice a difference.


----------



## ancap (Jun 4, 2010)

stillcantroll said:


> Ancap, one other thing I wanted to mention after re-reading ur post.
> 
> I'm not sure how you're planning on keeping the water in the cup oxygenated, but I think that's a wholly bad idea. I would stick to the perlite, then your roots are gaurenteed oxygen, and all you have to worry about is nutrients and water. Oxygen > water + nutes imo. Hand feeding twice a day is easy, just dip the bottom half or so of the cube in a nute solution, and thatll do it. Make sure you don't dunk the whole cube, as you want to train the roots downwards (you probably already know this stuff).
> 
> And Bigbux that looks great! Have you considered moving the smaller plants directly under the lights before the roots get too big?


So, set them on a bed of perlite? Screw the cups thing? Maybe I could put the perlite in the cups instead of water. If I lay the cubes directly on a bed of perlite, I can only take them until day 20 max (11 more days). I thought if I had the roots growing safely into the cups, I could stagger the cups inside the flowering chamber with the remaining big plants for an additional week. There is really no great option. What's the best plan of action in your opinion...?


----------



## ancap (Jun 4, 2010)

Bigbux said:


> Yeah I do and I used to run it at night, but it didn't help with temps much at all. I still had to have AC on and during the day in the summer here its 70 to 90 so I usually have to run AC during day anyway. I just gotta figure out how to get ducting to attach to my rectangle AC vent. I don't know how effiecient or practical that would be.


Just from what I see, I think what Id do with your situation is...

1. Cover up those sliding glass doors and curtains with some kind of blanket or light weight material that blocks additional light. 
2. Run the unit at night (it will run cooler or at least will be more gentle on your central ac)
3. Buy a portable ac unit that sits right behind the box and run that thing through the entire light cycle.
4. Buy a dehumidifyer and run that as well (wont reduce heat, but will help control humidity which is a problem in these boxes. 

That's the only thing I can think of unless you purchase a water chiller and rig that up like mrbill. He said that took his temps way down... look back a few pages.


----------



## ancap (Jun 4, 2010)

Last night I spotted the beginnings of Botrytis on my plants. I saw some white webby mold and some decay starting in the center of my ripest cola. Upon closer inspection, I also saw it beginning in two other secondary colas on that same plant. I decided to chop those last night before it got worse and salvage what I could on those buds. It looks like I'll only have to sergically remove a little bit off each cola. 

My humidity had been around 70% and I didn't take enough action to reduce it until last night. I've since removed the charcoal filter to allow more airflow and turned on my dehumidifier as well as my AC/dehumidifier. After making the changes, my humidity levels are just under 50%.

Here's what I harvested...


 

My res ppm is just under 500... think this will taste like shit?


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 4, 2010)

The plant I harvested early didn't burn very good at all. Roll a joint out of it and look for black ash, if you see it and it tastes bad, stop smoking it and making bubble hash out of it. Sorry man!


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 4, 2010)

ancap said:


> So, set them on a bed of perlite? Screw the cups thing? Maybe I could put the perlite in the cups instead of water. If I lay the cubes directly on a bed of perlite, I can only take them until day 20 max (11 more days). I thought if I had the roots growing safely into the cups, I could stagger the cups inside the flowering chamber with the remaining big plants for an additional week. There is really no great option. What's the best plan of action in your opinion...?


I don't think the cups are a bad idea, I'm just worried about the roots getting suffocated in there. I just didn't like your oxygenated water idea, the cups full of perlite should do you just fine. however, given what i've seen, you might not be giving your roots much to grow in versus having them on a tray where they can spread out a bit. Either way I think will do you until theyre transplanted.


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 5, 2010)

So how's it goin ancap? any updates?


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 5, 2010)

hows your grow goin bigbux? did you get the royale?


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 5, 2010)

No but I should have. Good deal on the nutes with that. I wasn't too keen on the price of the drier either, but now I kinda want it. Day 22, 6 of flower. I've been keepin a journal, but haven't put it online yet. Honestly I'm a bit sketch about it, even with a med-card. I'll post a pic or 2 probably tonite. They 12 to 16 inches now and I'm worried they won't stop growin vertical, but hopefully they will.


----------



## ancap (Jun 6, 2010)

*Day 62 Flowering*

I've been maintaining humidity at around 50% and things look much better. I still wish I could rush things along since I have these 10 day old seedlings looking for a new home. The bud I harvested is weighing in at 24 grams dry. This is from 1/2 of two plants. The ppm in my res is 500 currently. Im not sure if I should increase this or not seeing as things are taking longer than expected.


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 7, 2010)

I think humidity management is the key. I've heard a much lower humidity during flowering (around 30%) can lead to increased resin production. Worth experimenting with on our next grows. Colas look great, hope everything lines up for you!


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like a nice crop to me. How many u got right now? 13 was it? BTW, here's what my aks lookin like on day 9 of flower, day 25 overall. I need help trimming. I have no idea what or how to do it or what would be best in my situation given all the variables. Criticism and ideas welcome.


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 7, 2010)

Bigbux said:


> Looks like a nice crop to me. How many u got right now? 13 was it? BTW, here's what my aks lookin like on day 9 of flower, day 25 overall. I need help trimming. I have no idea what or how to do it or what would be best in my situation given all the variables. Criticism and ideas welcome.


I would leave no more than 3-4 branches (not including cola) on each plant. It might seem like you're trimming good bud away but trust me, you aren't. Good airflow, light penetration, and plants focussing on a few branches is KEY. I would wait until the end of the third week of flowering to see which branches have the best flower sights and useable light, then trim the worst ones off. My 2 cents. Leave all major fan leaves.


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanx for the info. Hey stillcant, didnt u have the godbud journal in the producer? How many oz u get? And, can I cut clones in 3rd or 4th wk of flower and expect them to revert back to veg? I'm lookin at cutting about 50 to a hundred out of here if I follow recommendations of leaving 3 to 5 branches and it would be a shame if someone couldn't use them. 

Any more updates, Ancap??


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 9, 2010)

Bigbux said:


> Thanx for the info. Hey stillcant, didnt u have the godbud journal in the producer? How many oz u get? And, can I cut clones in 3rd or 4th wk of flower and expect them to revert back to veg? I'm lookin at cutting about 50 to a hundred out of here if I follow recommendations of leaving 3 to 5 branches and it would be a shame if someone couldn't use them.
> 
> Any more updates, Ancap??


 
Actually, it's funny you brought this up, because I was just doing a deal of research into this matter. As it turns out, you CAN cut clones from flowered branches. They WILL root, and root well. I've come across a great many growers who maintain a great perpetual garden *without* mother plants by doing this!! I've been told to cut them no later than the third week of flower. You can cut your branches as early as your plants can take it, so you can stay on top of your bushy plants earlier on, which is what I aim to do (around first week of flower up until 3rd). 

You mentioned you'll taking 50, I'm not sure if you'll get that many, but try to take no less than 25-30 in order to eliminate chances of failure on 18 good healthy clones. Then, if you can muster it, get a closet veg station, and slowly veg them in some 1 and then 3 inch rockwool. If cut at week 3, you should have nice tall healthy clones ready for your box on week 7-8 if vegged under a CFL. MH might cause them to grow too fast, but I'll have to test it out. Good luck!


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 9, 2010)

The guy I got the ak clones from swears it's a 40 day flower. He said the latest he waited was 47 days. And that was in soil!! I'm very curious to see if they can pull off that quick of a flower. If I followed what u just said about vegging in a closet in 1" then 3" rockwool, do you think they'd be ready to go straight to flower on Day one in the Producer? My goal(as I'm sure is all of our's) is to start day one flowering the day I harvest the previous batch. If I can pull that off with a 40 to 50 day flower that would really make my day


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone tried Bushmaster? I need to stop vertical growth ASAP! 18 to 22" at day 12flower.


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 9, 2010)

Bigbux said:


> The guy I got the ak clones from swears it's a 40 day flower. He said the latest he waited was 47 days. And that was in soil!! I'm very curious to see if they can pull off that quick of a flower. If I followed what u just said about vegging in a closet in 1" then 3" rockwool, do you think they'd be ready to go straight to flower on Day one in the Producer? My goal(as I'm sure is all of our's) is to start day one flowering the day I harvest the previous batch. If I can pull that off with a 40 to 50 day flower that would really make my day


I would be pretty impressed with a 40 day flower... question is, where are going to incorporate your flushing into there? 40 days of nutes is totally acceptable, but 40 days including a week or more of flushing? I'll have to see it to believe it. Not discounting it but, I think in this situation you're outlining, something has to give. I've never once sampled really quality product that was flowered that quickly. That delicious fresh brewed coffee smell that I drool over only comes out in the last few weeks after a good solid flush, and never around day 40. I have a feeling if you do manage to squeeze those clones out, they might be ripe, but you could improve them dramatically by leaving them in with pH'd water for another 10 days. Just my opinion based on my experience, and there is, of course, an exception to every rule, and I hope you're right! Only one real way to find out... try it. Buy a microscope and prove me wrong, let's see! I'd love to see how those turn out.

And yes, they absolutely will be ready to go into flower in day one if it's the proper strain. The problem with certain pure indica strains is they will need extra veg time, due to slow vegetative growth and lack of stretch during flowering. But who knows how your strain will turn out. That's the curse and beauty of these machines, you have no idea what you're getting into when you switch strains. If you clone a strain that shoots 10-15 inches during flowering, you stand an excellent chance (with the help of a closet station) of getting down to one week, or possibly zero weeks of veg time. However, if you have an indica strain that only shoots about... 3-10 inches or less, then you'll have to veg accordingly. All down to the genetics. If you were to veg too long in the closet, you'll run out of room for your roots, and your transplant will become impossible. I'm sure theres a way around this, there always is, I just haven't come up with it yet. Maybe we can figure it out over time. I'm trying to brainstorm a system of an ez-cloner type machine to veg them out nice and tall, then transplant into hydroton in the producer, but I'm not sure how it'll work.


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 10, 2010)

Stillcant-I'm trying to brainstorm a system of an ez-cloner type machine to veg them out nice and tall, then transplant into hydroton in the producer, but I'm not sure how it'll work. 

That's exactly what I'm trying to figure out. You use hydroton too? I went half rockwool chunks and half hydroton and the chunks get over-watered and the hydroton gets under-watered but they both producing the same looking results-lush green healthy looking plants. You like hydroton?


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 10, 2010)

Bigbux said:


> Stillcant-I'm trying to brainstorm a system of an ez-cloner type machine to veg them out nice and tall, then transplant into hydroton in the producer, but I'm not sure how it'll work.
> 
> That's exactly what I'm trying to figure out. You use hydroton too? I went half rockwool chunks and half hydroton and the chunks get over-watered and the hydroton gets under-watered but they both producing the same looking results-lush green healthy looking plants. You like hydroton?


I don't currently use hydroton. I use rockwool. What I was saying was, if I were to use an EZ cloner, then I would be forced to use hydroton, as rockwool wouldnt be an option at that point (unless using those tiny little rockwool cubes, but I have no experience with those either). BCNL openly endorses the use of either medium. I've used a combination of peat moss into rockwool as well with success. One thing I will say about rockwool is that salt buildups can occur, and can be solved by doing a 2 day hydrogen peroxide and plain water flush 2-3 times throughout the grow (every 2-3 weeks or so). You could also use a product such as Clearex in lieu of or in addition to the hydrogen peroxide. Last grow I lost a plant to some real nasty salt buildups in the medium, won't be making that mistake again!


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 10, 2010)

ancap did you get the royale? arent you about ready to harvest soon?


----------



## ancap (Jun 12, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> ancap did you get the royale? arent you about ready to harvest soon?


I just purchased the producer with a veg upgrade. I just harvested the remainder of the two plants I had to early harvest because of mold. Everything else seems to be progressing noticeably. More pictures to come later today possibly.


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 13, 2010)

how much was the producer with veg upgrade?


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 13, 2010)

Why not call BCNL and ask them :S


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 13, 2010)

Does anyone have issues with ph climbing up rapidly? I got my nute mix to 5.5, changed rez, and 30 minutes later it was up to 6.2. So I got it down to 5.7ish and hours later it had climbed to 6.8!! I've been dealing with this for a while but now it's worse than ever. I've used half a litre of TechnaFlora's pH Down in 25 to 30 days. I'm also wondering if too much ph Down is bad for roots and/or nute solution. What everyone else think?


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 16, 2010)

Ancap, what's the word with you?


----------



## ancap (Jun 16, 2010)

Alright, I've got some pictures coming soon. I don't have great news though. I had a major dilema... with the carbon filter on the box, my humidity was averaging about 65%. With it off, the humidity was averaging about 40%. However, when the filter was off, you could smell fresh marijuana from my driveway near my front door even though my box is in a back room. I was in denial, but the smell was confirmed by several trusted friends. As soon as the filter went back on, the smell dissapated within hours. 

I took a chance with the filter on, and thought that if I kept both my portable ac and dehumidifier running, I could avoid mold and rot. Well, I was wrong. It attacked about three quarters of my primary colas in the final stages of their growth, though I was able to salvage good bud from each of those colas. I've been harvesting the smaller colas with success however. My final yield will be in the 4 to 6 ounces range. It would have been double or triple. 

Humidity is a huge problem in these boxes as I've learned over two grows. I will be doing some research and speaking with BCNL on some strategies to counter this. Here are my initial thoughts...

1. I think trimming every branch on the lower 3/5 of the plants is a definite. Just grow the main colas.

2. Keep the dehumidified AC running into box at all times during the final stages of growth. 

3. Find a filter alternative that doesn't obstruct airflow.

4. Install two small fans on the top, inside corners of the grow chamber.


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 16, 2010)

that sux man! sorry to hear. my comp died so i gotta web-surf with our Wi! its kind of a bitch type so i mite not b around 4 a few days but im goin to try and get my journal up when i get cmp fixd. was ur humidity high at nite or during day? mine is 30 to 35 day but up to 70 at nite. whats the max it should get to at nite?


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 17, 2010)

ancap said:


> Alright, I've got some pictures coming soon. I don't have great news though. I had a major dilema... with the carbon filter on the box, my humidity was averaging about 65%. With it off, the humidity was averaging about 40%. However, when the filter was off, you could smell fresh marijuana from my driveway near my front door even though my box is in a back room. I was in denial, but the smell was confirmed by several trusted friends. As soon as the filter went back on, the smell dissapated within hours.
> 
> I took a chance with the filter on, and thought that if I kept both my portable ac and dehumidifier running, I could avoid mold and rot. Well, I was wrong. It attacked about three quarters of my primary colas in the final stages of their growth, though I was able to salvage good bud from each of those colas. I've been harvesting the smaller colas with success however. My final yield will be in the 4 to 6 ounces range. It would have been double or triple.
> 
> ...


You're breaking my heart. I hope you nail down a solution soon. 

I totally agree about the branching, it just becomes a wet mess in there if the air isnt allowed to pass freely between the plants. I'm thinking of going just a couple branches on each plant at the very bottom, rather than the very top, so that the light can run all the way down the cola to the stem, instead of the stem being shaded by larger top branching. BCNL sells something they call a "pro filter". I was discussing it with them when i was having smell issues. I know it has a seperate fan and is much better than the stock slide on carbon filter. Maybe that might be your solution, certainly worth investigating.


----------



## ancap (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks stillcantroll,

I'll check out that other filter option for sure. Don't feel too bad for me though... This thing could still pull 6 ounces or more! I've been trimming like a bitch for the past few days and the buds are in better shape than I thought. I did lose quite a bit to mold, but I've been able to salvage a lot from those big colas and the smaller colas have been mostly healthy. I've got lots of underdeveloped buds that should have been trimmed back a long time ago as no light was penetrating to them. 

Another saving grace though is that I am saving all the underdeveloped and sickly looking bud for making hash with my bubble bags. 

Pics still to come...


Bigbux, I think you want that humidity to stay well under 50% at all times in the later stages of flowering, even at night. 30-40% is perfect. I would start becomming concerned if it went anywhere over 50% at any time. Keep your dehumidifier or portable ac on at night to keep that humidity down. You will kick yourself like I did when you see your beautiful, thick buds growing mold.


----------



## ancap (Jun 20, 2010)

Final dry weight is around 9 oz of good bud. Most came from the tons and tons of side branching. I've saved tons of premature bud and sick bud to make hash oil and hash from bubble bags. I probably lost 3-4 ounces from the mold. Here are some final pics...

   


*Smoke Report*

The dry bud is not currently finished curing, but smells light and fruity. Despite finishing with 200ppm (slight nute res), the smoke is smooth and no one has complained, even when asked for an honest opinion. I cannot detect any scratchy, smokey taste or burn. Some of the buds were a little premature, but the high is still great; a cerebral rush that sticks around for maybe an hour with two small hits. The more mature bud has more of a body high, but is still very cerebral and lasts a bit longer.


----------



## stillcantroll (Jun 21, 2010)

ancap said:


> Final dry weight is around 9 oz of good bud. Most came from the tons and tons of side branching. I've saved tons of premature bud and sick bud to make hash oil and hash from bubble bags. I probably lost 3-4 ounces from the mold. Here are some final pics...
> 
> View attachment 1003949 View attachment 1003950 View attachment 1003951 View attachment 1003952
> 
> ...


 
Well done! looks like you exceeded your re-evaluated expectations. Always good to hear. Buds look fantastic... nice cola! look at that friggin donger!

On to the next one bro, looks like you don't have much time  I'm almost on my third and last week of veg right now, hopefully we'll be toe to toe for another run and learn as much as we did this go.


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 21, 2010)

damn thats a big ass cola, those buds are lookin delicious. so what modifications have you made to the producer? can you take a pic of your portable ac vented to the intake?


----------



## LTZ (Jun 21, 2010)

hey ancap well done man what did that big cola weight in at?


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 21, 2010)

ancap-was that16 plants u got 9 oz frm or does that include the 2 u harvested early too?


----------



## ancap (Jun 21, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> damn thats a big ass cola, those buds are lookin delicious. so what modifications have you made to the producer? can you take a pic of your portable ac vented to the intake?


Hey, I think I have a picture of that somewhere in this thread. It's just a cardboard box opened on both ends that provides a funnel to the intake... nothing crazy.


----------



## ancap (Jun 21, 2010)

LTZ, I never weighed that cola because it had some mold issues in the interior which made it artificially heavier. I was able to salvage most of it, but lost a good chunk. It is very beautiful though!

Bigbux, that was 12 plants that I got 9 oz from. Probably lost another 2-3 oz to mold. 

Stillcantroll, lets do this! Grow 3!


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 22, 2010)

so ancap, how are you gonna prevent the mold this time?


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 23, 2010)

bigbuck, stillcan, cap, come on guys wheres the updates and pics!!! haha


----------



## Bigbux (Jun 25, 2010)

cmp crashed:[ surfin on the wii! no pix uploading:[ and a bitch to type. ill b bak soon tho


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 25, 2010)

haha damn that sucks bigbux


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 28, 2010)

how bad does the smell get for you guys?


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jun 30, 2010)

are you guys all medical growers?


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 30, 2010)

ancap said:


> Final dry weight is around 9 oz of good bud. Most came from the tons and tons of side branching. I've saved tons of premature bud and sick bud to make hash oil and hash from bubble bags. I probably lost 3-4 ounces from the mold. Here are some final pics...
> 
> View attachment 1003949 View attachment 1003950 View attachment 1003951 View attachment 1003952
> 
> ...



Good harvest buddy. Nice looking nugs for sure.. there's some stuff going around, around here that looks almost exactly like that. Though, the hairs on yours are a little darker than the other stuff thats going currently in stock around here.

Looks good though man.. I hope to be able to do Hydro one day. You get me around soil.. and growing with soil? I know my stuff.. not bragging.. just saying that I know my stuff when it comes to soil growing. Never really got into hydro very much... but then again I've only been growing for about 3 years now. But I've learned a lot.. not only from reading just about every "good" Cannbis book out there.. but mainly from "hands on" experience with my grows in the past. 

But yeah, anyhow.. I'm stoned right now so sorry for the rambling. It happens. 

peace.


----------



## ancap (Jun 30, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> so ancap, how are you gonna prevent the mold this time?


I'm going to trim aggressively to increase airflow, add a fan to one of the top corners of the grow chamber, and replace my carbon filter with one that is larger has a build in fan to help really replace the air inside the chamber.



85kryptonite said:


> how bad does the smell get for you guys?


If I take the carbon filter off late in flower you can smell fresh weed from my driveway (and I am not exhausting directly outside).


----------



## ancap (Jun 30, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Looks good though man.. I hope to be able to do Hydro one day. You get me around soil.. and growing with soil? I know my stuff.. not bragging.. just saying that I know my stuff when it comes to soil growing. Never really got into hydro very much... but then again I've only been growing for about 3 years now. But I've learned a lot.. not only from reading just about every "good" Cannbis book out there.. but mainly from "hands on" experience with my grows in the past.
> 
> But yeah, anyhow.. I'm stoned right now so sorry for the rambling. It happens.
> 
> peace.


Thanks for stopping by! I'm loving growing hydro and these boxes make it very easy. I check on things usually once a day, and I'm spending about an hour once a week to change the res and fiddle with things. You can definitely learn a lot after three years! I'm on my third serious grow (had some other light experimental ones prior), but really have been doing this for about a year. In one year, two grows, I've learned quite a bit... and still learning for sure.


----------



## ancap (Jun 30, 2010)

Alright... started a new journal for my ICE grow. I'm 10 days into flower. See you over there. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344693-bc-northern-lights-nirvana-ice.html


----------

